# Link for Boat Modifications! Please post yours!



## Jim

*V-Boats:*
MN Fisher's 1972 Alumacraft F-9 Lake Master project
Murphy67's 14ft Alumacraft Semi-V
Murphy67's Alumacraft Classic Deluxe project
wmrmurphy's 1991 16' Lund Rebel Special
Thomadgs's S-14 Build - "Jenny III"
Sho's Lund wc14 conversion
perchjerkers 14ft Meyers V Hull project
Hanr3's 1997 Sylvan 16' Back Troller Select complete remodel
Schukster 1976 Lund 14 project
 Colorado1135's '73 Lund 14' boat project
 mgros483 "Old Gold" - 1958 Alumacraft Deep C project
 Pletzy's 1991 Sylvan Sea Snapper V-Bottom Mod
rscottp’s 1996 16’ Lund Laker Project
Kansas Flatheads 14’ Ridgeline & Trailer project
SCARNG2011's 1970 Cherokee V-Hull project
LMBDaves 14' Valco deep v conversion
jordanporritts 15ft Smokercraft Alaskan Conversion
HOUSE's 16' Tracker Sweet-16 MOD
Juantons 1982 Sea Nymph project
damboo0708 12' mod-v bluefin project
wwcenturions 15' V-Hull Project
Shipwreckstews, 1979 Starcraft CC restoration
jvanhees 70's Sea Nymph Project
CLM's 16' Lowe V Conversion
Markc's 14' Starcraft Seafarer build
Thewalleyhunters 1988 Mirrorcraft Deep Fisherman Mod
Toy Boats 14' Smokercraft Alaskan project
Walleye Joes 14ft Alumacraft project
DobsonFlys 14' Mirrorcraft Deep Fisherman Restore
Driftingrzs '89 GameFisher 14'V Mod
Flymills Sean Nymph Depp Vee Project
Klaypigeons 89 Smokercraft 16 project
Scott Macs Q-14 (semi V) AeroCraft Project
Gator5220s 15' V Boat conversion
Simbelles 12' V Hull project
Baltimus '72 Starcraft 14 ft project
offdutyangler's 1968 14ft Alumacraft project
rickybobbybend's Gregor 1244 welded V project
knezzers 1966 Starcraft Sea Dart -budget resto/mod
Alans Alumacraft 14 ft. Semi-V modification
Toyboats "1959" 15ft Lone Star Newport Restomod.
Mizzie's 10' semi-v Gamerfisher project
Kit's 1970 Lund C-14 Fisherman mod
Vermonster's 1972 RichLine Sportsman 14' V
TheMaestro's Sylvan 14 SeabreezeRobb's 1974 14' MonArk Shallow-V Project
sixgun86's 1965 FeatherCraft Lapstrake Ski Boat
Salty Dawg's 1956 15' alumacraft conversion to a flats boat
VT-Bass13's 16 Ft Sears Project
ChrisPs 1972 "Heinz 57" 13 foot Semi V Project
maddogs 14' alumacraft project
Dman23s Alumacraft 14 ft project
Frogman Ladue's 1960 Crestliner Sportman's 12' Shallow-V Re-Mod
Backwater's 64' Starcraft 12 foot project
Johny25's 2001 Lowe 1467t Modifications
JamesM56alums 1956 14ft model F alumacraft project
fool4fish1226's 1990 1661 Mirocraft project
NextTopBassFisherman's 14ft Richline Semi-V modification
kfa4303's '59 Arkansas Traveler project
goblin79's 14ft Starcraft Project
TOY BOAT's 1965 Arkansas semi v project
Zubes' 14 ft Alumacraft shallow V project
LonLB's Sea Nypmh 17' Deep V project 
JFDBasser's 16' Alumacraft Model K build
MDFishermen 16' 1985 Bass Tracker V16 Mod
LMBDave's 13.5' Gregor V hull conversion
LMBDave's 15' Aluminum Meyer V Hull Conversion
Recons Duracraft 14' remodel
Massfishermans 16' Starcraft V-Hull Project
Mainefishings 14' semi V Conversion
bbarbees 1966 14' Foremost build
summers 14' deep V build
walleyeguy23's 1978 14' Lund Custom
superflybass's 1982 Lund Mr. Pike Overhaul
Rick James 12' Sears project
atuck593's 14' Starcraft Seafarer Build
Bacarats 16' Valco Conversion
Blugrassers 16' SmokerCraft V-hull project
EasternEasy's 1967 12' Harbercraft project
House's 14' Crestliner V-hulll MOD
Topguns 1954 1452 Alumacraft project
SkagBass's 14' Starcraft project
jcabarrusjrs 14.5 foot Sears Roebuck V
WantABigBass's 73 Sears 14' Shallow v project
Sgt. Stiglitz's 1960'ish Sea King project
GO_DAWGS_73's 14' Starcraft project
Benjineer's Lund S-16 Mod
MrHitman007's 1988 Sea Nymph Modification
millertime4242's 1963 V Conversion
bigjo911's 12 ft Grumman v hull mod
Perchins 14' Semi V sea nymph project
DevilMutts 1981 16’ Starcraft Seafarer project
StrasBuff's 14' Valco project
bassnbrians 16' V hull project
alanbird_87's 15' V mod
TroutMan3000's 1240 V Jon boat
Sturdi87's 14' V 40hp & 7.5hp Project
PhilM's 14' Aroliner conversion
Stew6371's 1968 14ft Richline semi v conversion
danmyersmns '88 16ft V mod. muskiecraft
CBGale2's Sea King Chronicles
Dyin2fish 1951 14' Starcraft Semi-V Conversion
Ober51's 14' Shallow V mod
grizzly's 12' smokercraft mod
Hanr3's 1967 14' Alumacraft Shallow V and Trailer remodel
Natetracks 76 Mirrocraft 16' Deep V
Ky_Madmans 73 Starcraft 14' V-Hull
bAckpAins 14' deep v sea nymph by lowe
GatorToms 1968 16' Starcraft
snowboardinmns v-boat mod
sackmans v-bottom build 
allenweeks 14ft starcraft conversion
alumacraftjoes 14ft alumacraft mod
Ron42261s 1976 Richline 14ft conversion
WTLs 14 ft Starcraft Mod
bobessarys 1950's lonestar conversion
gvguwecs 12ft V-hull project
justfish'ins 16' SmokerCraft V-Bottom project
Codeman's 14' Lonestar V Conversion
Henry Hefners Sears 14' Semi V project

*Jon boats:*
Tyler McGinnis's 1982 Duracraft SuperStar 16 project
Blkrvrbart's 1981 Bass Tracker project
YouTube - Nate Eckhold's 1648 Jon Boat to Bass Boat: Part 1
YouTube - Nate Eckhold's 1648 Jon Boat to Bass Boat: Part 2
YouTube - Nate Eckhold's 1648 Jon Boat to Bass Boat: Part 3
YouTube - Nate Eckhold's 1648 Jon Boat to Bass Boat: Part 4
treeratsniper's Old Alumacraft 1236 backwater runner modification
rcaircraftnut's 87 Bass Tracker MV 16 rebuild and upgrade.
kquinton's Monark 1448 project
Bassmoore's Tracker Grizzly 1648 conversion video
Greenlightening's 1976 Polar Kraft Jon Mod
 bamabills Lowe 1648MV makeover
 DrNip's Weld-Craft 1248 project
Will15120’s 1648 loweline project
DrainBamage’s 74 MirrorcraftF-3616 build
 grummanprojects 1989 Grumman Renegade project 
Smackdady’s “pole dancer” 1652 Polar Kraft project
Huntinfool's 1860 Tracker project
dlmallorys 1995 Grumman 1648 Jon project
Alaskanhawgs 1993 Big Jon Lowe Conversion
Edrow's 2006 Tracker Grizzly 1448 
Mojo's 1995 Sea Nymph 1648
dawgfish66s 1751 Polar Kraft reservoir boat
Dockside85s Delhi 1430 Build
LMBDaves 1432 Sears Jon simple conversion
PanFrieds 1977 Lowe Line 1636 project
catmansteve's 1648 Grizzly jet build
meonline06's 1997 Landau 1648 jon modification
Country Dave's 1752 Modification project
BYOB's 83' Bass Tracker Revival!
Yareelohims Lowe 1648M Jon Rebuild
Ryno's 18' Polarcraft build
Hoosier78s 1648 Monark project
chevyrulz 1994 14' Alumacraft project
bhumertsons Tracker Topper 14 project
mcaswells '96 16ft alumcraft mod
Jmichaels 1977 Fisher 1538 project
Painlesstoms 1236 JetJon Conversion
Redslayer8585s 1432 monark flats boat project
jmcaswell's '96 16ft alumacraft project
IDAHOAUGER's New Lowe L1436 Conversion
jsoif21's Lowe 1436 mod
CaseyP's 14' Tracker Topper Jon boat project
Jonboat2Bassboat's 1998 Polar Kraft 16' modified V Jon boat to a bass boat
mcateercustom's 1989 Bass Tracker rebuild
gwenning's Alumacraft 1648 NCS mod
Leelatts Tracker 1542 project
BigTerps Tracker Sportsman 16' project
BLKLAB's 1984 Fisher Marine Netter 16' Deluxe
Kruser's 1986 Traveler project
kofkorn's '89 Tracker Pro 17 project
Spyguy23's Alumacraft 1436 project
Franner11's Tracker 1542 Mod
bguys's 16' monark makeover
samzerelli's 1649 flat bottom overhaul
Flips jon boat project
d3vino's 2002 Lowe 1436L modification
Novicaine's 1997 Tracker 185 Pro Jet (MV1850) rebuild
Kochys 1987 Bass Tracker MV-16 Remodel
BigDougA's 1232 Appleby jon boat project
morecoffee's 2011 tracker 1032 project
FuzzyGrub's 1995 DMI 1648 Mod-V Jon Boat Mod
Jay415's Alumacraft MV1648 Project
Brine's Rhyan Craft Project
KevinWI's 1648 Semi-V Jon Project
RedneckCatters 14ft 1970 Appleby Mod
jonmac3569's 1975 Fisher Marine Bateau 1438 Mod
JBooths 1970 Duracraft project
jonmac3569s 1975 Fisher Marine Bateau 1438 Mod
PSG-1's 1997 DuraCraft 1648 SV Aluma-Jet project
JonBoat Jerry's 20' Lowe Olympic Jon Boat project
super_dorks Alumacraft 1232 Jon Boat (Miss Peach)
mmf's 1990 Tracker TX-17 Alum Build
Baitcasters Tracker Topper 15 "Livin Large"
pwshepard's 12' Monarch jon boat project
hooperj14's Starcraft 1436 remodel
LFTDJEEP426's 1648 Landau Duck Boat "The Dirty Oar"
Daniel My Brother's 2003 G3 1436 project
Sparky's Alumacraft 1448 Mod V Conversion Project
ryan20021982's 1966 Polarkraft 14' mod
rmzachar's Lowe 1436 + Trailer rebuild
taterosu's 1232 Delhi jon boat mod
Express's 1981 Monark 1464 jon boat mod
Bassboy1's 1648 G3 mod
 back4more's 2011 Alumacraft 1232 mod
back4more's 2008 Lowe 1436L project
Reed's 1542 Alumacraft Swamp Sled project
jojos 1648 Crestliner MV Mod
brholth8s 16'Jon boat mod
Bassblasters 1981 Lowe 1436 "Slab Assasin" mod
Cactusjacks 14' tracker mod
ohiolunkers 12' sears project
Tadpoles 1960 14' Jon project
lbursells 1652 Monark project
Sum-kinas 1436 flat bottom project
Ictalurus's 1973 PolarKraft 1440 MV project
Trinitys 1983 14' MonArk project
tbone07603's Alumacraft 1442 project
gmiller's 12' Jon project
ericzerka24's modded jon boat
tfizzle172's 16' Ouachita mod
BassBoy1's Alumacraft 1648 Mod 
Flat Bottoms 21 ft flat bottom project 
redneckfishers 10ft jon boat mod
Meanmouth's 16' flat bottom jon
Hooky1420s 2010 Track 1436 Build
azslabbers 1448 Flat Bottom Project
Rodeohard's Sears Game Fisher 1232 Mod
trevormlb's Landau 1256 Casting Deck Mod
Bassboy1's G3 1652 Mod
BassHunter25's Tracker Sportsman 1648 mod
Home Grown Bassers 16 foot fisher Conversion
Froggy's 1237 Grumman Jon Mod
Robr3004's Tracker 1436 Mod
rtg's 14 foot Monark project
YankeeFan100s 12 foot ouachita build
CHILLWILLATXs 1971 Duracraft Mod
Cali27's 1436 Tracker Mod
270Hansiman's 1649 Custom Flat project
wolfmjc's 1652 semi V weldcraft build!
Lawdog's 1648 Alumacraft Duck mod
Perchin's 14' Meyers jon mod
Cavman138's PolarKraft 16 Mod
Dyeguy's 1648 Mod
Caveman's Lowe L1648M modification
dixie_boysles 1985 PolarKraft Build
Nussy's 1980 16' Sea Nymph Traveler Rebirth
jonboatjerrys Lowe 1436 Jon Boat Conversion Project
weaselbob74's Sears Gamefisher 1436 mod
Jarheads 16 foot Yazoo build
Nussys 15' Mirrocraft Modified V John Boat Conversion
Bobberboys Lowe 1236 modifications
Kurt Loups Duracraft mod
WhiteMoose's 1436 Build
huntinfools Lowe 1032 to 1050 mod
Rat's 1977 Polar Kraft 1440 refit
RBuffordTJs 12' Aluminum Landau 1256f build
Cyberflexxs 1988 Alumacraft 1457
dyeguy1212's 1432 mod
Ranchero50's Alumacraft MV1448 Seadoo IB jet conversion
Ober51's 16' Monark Jon mod
DiverDog357's Tracker 1436 Build
Baptistpreach's 1436 Monark mod
bcritch's jon boat conversion
Tornados 1973 Eldocraft 1436
FishingBuds "1973" 1436 custom jon 
BLK fishers jon conversion
Ouachitas 1971 16' Ouachita Jon Boat
Tyler_Ws 1974 Fisher 1432 jon boat mod.
Firefighterfrees 1976 Fisher Marine Jon boat mod
tholdah's 3 man jon boat conversion
zoeconnors jon boat mod This is a must see...words cant explain :mrgreen: 
Seaarcs MV1448 Sea Arc conversion
PBWs 1987 Gruman 1438 build
vanmchughs Tracker Grzzley 1654 Mod
jaxjonboaters jon boat project
asinzs 1448 jon boat mod
steelCURTains 14ft Sean Nymph Mod
Santanders jon boat conversion 
cobrastrikes 1436 jon project
murtsub9s Monark Bassjon project
Toulles 1432 jon mod
Hass's LOWE 1436L completed mod
Brewfish's 1977 Ouachita conversion
Bassboy1's 1981 Yazoo 1542 conversion 
Bassboy1's G3 1436 mod
12ftmodders 2008 Lowe 1236 Jon modification
acamp08's 14ft gamefisher modification
jirwin6985's Tracker 1436 jon boat mod
Russ010's 1236 Alumacraft makeover
Russ010's Xpress 1546D
Nick Jones 14' Monark Jon Mod

*Plastic Boats (crawdad types):*
J.'s Crawdad - XT project
Fishin'Fools Pelican Bass Raider 10E Deluxe mod
ddupre's Crawdad modification
NicDicarlos crawdad build

*Glass Boats:*
LMBDaves 12' Fiberglass Olympian tri hull Conversion
LMBDaves 12' fiberglass Columbian tri hull Conversion
LMBDaves 11' Fiberglass tri hull Olympian Conversion
LMBDave's 1970's 16' Performer project
Trcothorn's 1981 glasstream project
krrthree's 13' Glass Mod
LMBDaves's 12' Fiberglass Tri-hull Columbian Conversion
LMBDave's Livingston Conversion
Mojo's Fiberglass V hull Project
Stone4140's Fiberglass boat mod
Snowboardinmn's Lund Glass build
AndrewR's 1979 Lund Guide Series 315 build
Crappiedentists Bumble Bee project

*Then a section with innovative or different stuff (Like Old Bills Safety Ladder):*
Build useful sawhorses by Dave
Specknreds Homemade Jack Plate
MikeA57's 1956 Holsclaw trailer mod
Waterwings Carpet pictures 2008 Lowe Roughneck 1652VT
G3_Guys BlueWater LED Light modification
Old Bills Emergency Boarding Ladder
Old Bills Trot and Jug line holder
Old Bills Fish Net Holder
Old Bills Motor Shift Lever Extension
Old Bills Fish Finder without holes modification
Wacos primer and paint article
Livewell builders guide
Flounderhead59s Boat trailer mod


*Boat Benches - What should I do?* - List compiled by danmyersmn. Thanks! :beer:

1951 14' Starcraft Semi-V Conversion - Dyin2Fish
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=9177&start=28

'67 14' Alumacraft Shallow V and trailer remodel - Hanr3
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=6902&start=59

Deep V Mirrocraft - natetrack
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2873&start=6

14ft alumacraft mod - alumacraftjoe
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1555&start=26

14' Aluminum V-Hull - bucketmouth
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2242&start=5

14' mirrorcraft - crappie_slayer
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=10228&start=22

12 Foot John - Bufford
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=9912&hilit=12+foot

1432 mod - dyeguy1212
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=8484&start=67

MV1448 Sea Arch - Seaarcs
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2885&start=30

Tracker Grizzlye 1654 Mod - vanmchugh
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3142

1448 mod - asinz
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1676&start=14

1432 - Toulles
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2034

1977 Ouachita - brewfish
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3550

Alumacraft 1236 - Russ010
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4493&start=50
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4493&start=77

*How Much Foam Do I Need?*
https://www.uscgboating.org/regulations/boatbuilder_s_handbook/flotation_part1_e.aspx


----------



## natetrack

Deep V

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2873


----------



## ky_madman

V-Bottom

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2329


----------



## bAcKpAiN

V-Bottom

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1319&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## bcritch

Jon Boat:

https://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s235 ... a487e6.pbw

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2851


----------



## tornado

Jon Boat:
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2390


----------



## FishingBuds

"1973" 1436 custom jon 
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1416


----------



## Waterwings

Cool! 8) . Seeing as how mine came floored, what about a sub-menu/section for stuff like carpeting  

2008 Lowe Roughneck 1652VT: (Carpet)
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=113


----------



## GatorTom

16' Starcraft V

https://www.shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,345,00.html


----------



## Jim

Waterwings said:


> Cool! 8) . Seeing as how mine came floored, what about a sub-menu/section for stuff like carpeting
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=113



I think it can go under jon mod right? Why not? Or under the other section?


----------



## Waterwings

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! 8) . Seeing as how mine came floored, what about a sub-menu/section for stuff like carpeting
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it can go under jon mod right? Why not? Or under the other section?
Click to expand...



Now you've got me wondering, lol. I guess carpet could go in the Other/Accessories catagory.


----------



## BLK fisher

Blk fishers Jon.


----------



## BLK fisher

viewtopic.php?f=21&t+1718&start=0

Tried again.


----------



## Ouachita

1971 16' Ouachita Jon Boat

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1745


----------



## snowboardinmn

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2636&start=0

v mod


----------



## sackman

V-Bottom

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3016


----------



## Tyler_W

1974 Fisher 1432

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2423&hilit=tyler+w


----------



## G3_Guy

20' G3 HP200 

Interior LED Light Mod.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2719


----------



## Old Bill

Here is my stuff: :roll: :roll: 

Different Stuff.....

Boarding Ladder
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3127

Trot & Jug line holder
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2522

Fish Net holder
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2091

Outboard Motor shift lever extension
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2062

Installing a fish finder without drilling holes
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2052

I believe that is all........ =D> =D>


----------



## kemical

Old Bill said:


> Here is my stuff: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Different Stuff.....
> 
> Boarding Ladder
> https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3127
> 
> Trot & Jug line holder
> https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2522
> 
> Fish Net holder
> https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2091
> 
> Outboard Motor shift lever extension
> https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2062
> 
> Installing a fish finder without drilling holes
> https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2052
> 
> I believe that is all........ =D> =D>



Great ideas thumbs up


----------



## firefighterfree

1976 Fisher Marine

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1256


----------



## Popeye

Old Bill,

I like the fact you painted most of your project bright red so old farts with crappy eyesight like me can see them.


----------



## tholdah

3 man bass boat. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2537


----------



## allenweeks

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3159


----------



## justfish'in

16' SmokerCraft V-Bottom 
www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3654


----------



## Jim

Bump!


----------



## asinz

14' jon

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1676


----------



## sccamper

sccamper 1436 floor modhttps://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1757&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&bookmark=1


----------



## AndrewR

Glass.

1979 Lund Guide Series 315

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3218


----------



## ehadden

Andrew---

Do you have only the one seat on the back bench? I don't see another post hole for a center seat on that bench. I have a Lund Semi-V that I am reworking and am trying to deal with ideas for seating placement. It also has a console, which is currently disconnected and removed---see my post under Mods for the 1984 Pro Pike.

eh


----------



## AndrewR

Only one seat in the rear. I have a wood bench mounted onto the boxes which runs across, and the seat is drilled into the bench. I could have added and drilled a second seat on the opposite side next to the console but when navigating at full speed with others in the boat, I didn't want all the weight to be focused in the rear of the boat.

I saw your mod link and the PM. I responded to both. :lol:


----------



## bassboy1

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=4077


----------



## 12ftModder

2008 LOWE 1236
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3994

:beer: :USA1:


----------



## Jim

Bump.

Did I miss anyone, Or anyone have anything to add...boat mod or project? :mrgreen: 

I cant keep up anymore, I need 2 of me with four eyes. :LOL2:


----------



## FishingBuds

Hey Jim have you heard any back on zoeconner with his 1252 jon build???


----------



## Jim

FishingBuds said:


> Hey Jim have you heard any back on zoeconner with his 1252 jon build???



No sir!


----------



## FishingBuds

Jim said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim have you heard any back on zoeconner with his 1252 jon build???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir!
Click to expand...



dang, intrested on trying it myself this winter, had some weld machine questions


----------



## Waterwings

The last time zoeconner visited was Tuesday, July 08, 2008, at 12:14 pm.


Yo zoe! If you're out there lurking opcorn: , did that 1252 barge break in half and sink! :wink: J/K! Checkin




if you get a chance!


----------



## ben2go

FishingBuds said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim have you heard any back on zoeconner with his 1252 jon build???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dang, intrested on trying it myself this winter, had some weld machine questions
Click to expand...



This is what I know about welding thin sheet aluminum.The best way is with a tig and using filer rod that matches the quality of the aluminum.6061 would use the same in the filler rod.The guy's I know that have welded really thin sheet metal use a tig with a water cooled torch(the tig's hand held electrode).I do not know the settings but I would say as low as the machine will go.This is what I have done with thin sheet aluminum.I used gas mix that we had at work for mig welding thin aluminum plate.The machines were over priced 110volt unit like are sold at Norther Tool and Harbor Freight.I turned the settings all the way down and had to play with the wire feed speed setting.The welding wire was a very thin .027 inch aluminum alloy,IIRC.I backed the weld with a 6 inch square 1/16th inch thick copper plate.The copper plate will not weld to the aluminum and acts like a heat sink to keep the thin sheet aluminum from warping.I was building a tool box with dividers and a tray.It came out fairly well with very little warping.I didn't run but 1/2 inch weld at a time and worked my way around the box doing it a little at a time.I think I was welding 24 or 28 gauge sheet aluminum,not 100% on that.


----------



## FishingBuds

I was wanting to see what you could get by, say a welder under 300 bucks, then I was going to call and price welding it all together at a weld shop this way I could compare cost. , I'd cut and fab the pieces, have pictures and drawings if needed and have them weld it together.


materila cost and labor, I wonder if he came out cheaper than buying a boat close to that size.

I'm thinking of a 54inch floor on my 14 flat jon


----------



## Waterwings

Step/stagger welding should be done to avoid warping. Tig would be the way to go with thin aluminum, and the aluminum should be as clean as you can get it. I'd even think about using maybe a 1/4" thick x 1.5" wide piece long enough to go the length of the weld (skipping the cross braces of course), on the inside of the boat, which would add strength to the weld on the back-side. You won't see the backing mat'l once a floor is in. Just a thought :wink:


----------



## FishingBuds

Waterwings said:


> I'd even think about using maybe a 1/4" thick x 1.5" wide piece long enough to go the length of the weld (skipping the cross braces of course), :wink:



you just BLEW the budget :shock: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidden

Understand the lapping issue and will consider the covering the weld length.

all of this is just thoughts need to put on paper very soon to consider it for this winter.

I noticed ZC used 14 gauge sheets, I assum this works(darn it wish he would've got back with us on budget cost)

I hope its cheap enough to have some one weld it all up at a weld shop [-o< 

I can cut and shape, not afraid to weld either, just my pocket isn't deep enough for mistakes :lol:

Thanks again WW, I want a 1448 flat jon some day, so seeing what ZC did has me considering this if its cheap enough(for me )

so, going thru something like this, whats worth it in a floor size? I say a 1454?


----------



## SlimeTime

Jim said:


> I cant keep up anymore, I need 2 of me with four eyes. :LOL2:



Just set a large mirror in front of your 'puter :wink: 

FB- You won't get much of a welder for $300, especially one with capability to weld aluminum. A decent TIG is $1200+, not sure of the cost of a spool-gun for a MIG, but I'd guess a few hundred $$.

Ask around places where guys work on cars or bikes, I bet there's someone close to you who can weld good who wouldn't mind making a few bucks, put an add on Craigslist. But......let them weld something in front of you so you can see what king of work they can do before you turn them loose on the boat.

ST


----------



## Waterwings

SlimeTime said:


> ......let them weld something in front of you so you can see what kind of work they can do before you turn them loose on the boat.ST



That's an excellent idea! Have them do test pieces the same thickness of the hull, butted together and fused with the tig. Check for undercuts, pin-holes, pits, etc :wink:


----------



## Jim

To the top....Anyone have anything to add to the list?


----------



## ben2go

Jim said:


> To the top....Anyone have anything to add to the list?



If money holds up I will be doing mine and adding it in a few weeks.


----------



## Henry Hefner

I've been lurking here for a while. I finally got all my pics together from a 2 or 3 year project and I thought I would share.
https://theminnowbucket.weebly.com/


----------



## Jim

Henry Hefner said:


> I've been lurking here for a while. I finally got all my pics together from a 2 or 3 year project and I thought I would share.
> https://theminnowbucket.weebly.com/




Very nice project Henry! I like the "Glove compartment in the front, and the paint job is simply awesome.


----------



## russ010

Henry Hefner said:


> I've been lurking here for a while. I finally got all my pics together from a 2 or 3 year project and I thought I would share.
> https://theminnowbucket.weebly.com/



Awesome job - I've now got an idea for doing recessed work into the back bench... great ideas and thanks for joining - don't be stranger and join in on posts!


----------



## ben2go

Henry Hefner said:


> I've been lurking here for a while. I finally got all my pics together from a 2 or 3 year project and I thought I would share.
> https://theminnowbucket.weebly.com/


 

:WELCOME: 

That's a great fishing rig.Nice work.Your boat should get the award for using recycled materials.I would have never came up with the latter rung to locate the live wells or the utensil tray for a switch box.That's great thinking. =D>


----------



## Henry Hefner

Thanks for all the kind words. I've always tried to make do with what I already have or make my own cheaper version. That way even a poor man like me can afford to have a boat!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Awesome job - love the teeth!

Henry - Tell me more about using teh fiverglass resin on your wooden parts


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard and great work on the boat! Excellent idea on recesssing the switch panel to keep from breaking knobs/switches! 8)


----------



## Henry Hefner

Captain Ahab said:


> Awesome job - love the teeth!
> 
> Henry - Tell me more about using teh fiverglass resin on your wooden parts



When I bought the boat (I think it was 2005) I didn't know about this site (if it existed) and scrounged for tips all over. A couple of people told me that regular water sealer doesn't buy as much time against rot as fiberglass resin. It makes a thicker barrier against moisture. It is messy to work with, because it is sticky and then hardens up. Follow directions on the can, it comes in two parts like epoxy. Buy a throw-away brush, you won't want to clean it. also use a container you can toss. You can get it in the automotive section at Walmart. They sell it for patching fiberglass, you just don't need any glass. It sets up quicker than I liked. I tried to get all parts laid out and ready so I could do one side and then another, but I learned to use the 50 cent brushes and do less at a time. If you are a first timer with it, I would advice mixing a small amount the first time until you get the feel for painting it on. It's kinda like painting with a thin syrup. :roll:


----------



## bowman5

Here's a link to a slideshow of a jon boat I rebuilt using wood. Red oak as a matter of fact. I'm a carpenter and I have TONS of scrap lying around from stair jobs I've done over the years. A couple friends of mine came across this jon boat and bought it from a kid who needed to get rid of it. Well, once they got it home, they realized what a big job it was going to be saving this thing, so they left it sit for about a year. We talked about it and made a deal and I took it home. It was alot of work, but it was well-worth it the first time I took it out bowfishing.

Here it is...

https://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h188/bowman55/boats/?action=view&current=f94d7f3a.pbw

I call it my Little Woody.


----------



## Popeye

Nice platform. I watched the slide show too. Great work.


----------



## russ010

Holy oak! That is an awesome job.. what size is that boat by the way?


----------



## Henry Hefner

bowman5 said:


> I call it my Little Woody.



Sweet woodwork!


----------



## Zum

Beautiful job on the woodwork.
That oak will last forever.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! That's some really nice work on the boat! 8) 

During my Navy days at a ship repair facility, we used to have replace the oak beading (gunwales) on ship launches (26' to 40' fiberglas rigs), that the boat crews had beat to death hitting stuff (piers, side of ship, etc). We would steam long pieces of oak to get them to bend (some bends were compund bends), then clamp them on, bolt, and then fill the bolt holes with plugs. Always enjoyed those jobs.


----------



## bowman5

Thanks alot guys.

The boat is a 1448 jon. Pretty much all the ways I went about putting it all together was variations of different types of woodworking I've learned over the years of being a carpenter. I laminated to 1/2" strips I used for the gunnels like I do when I'm bending stringers for curved staircases. And I used the shape of the gunnels to guide the router bit when I shaped the caps on the gunnels. Where I joined the different pieces of cap together, I used a pocket-hole setup I usde for cabinet faceframes. I used 2 1/2" carriage bolts every 8" or so to sandwich the layers on the gunnels. The pieces I used for the elevated deck-frame were 1 1/2", 1 1/4" and 1" wide. And they were all predrilled and screwed together. Me and my partner stand up there and shoot fish for hours on end without one creak, because it is all so tight.

I finished everything with 3-4 coaats of Spar varnish, to seal it and help protect it against U.V. rays. It should last for a while.

It's powered by a 70's 20hp Merc and it has a 41-lb. thrust troller with a 6' extended shaft, so I can steer it from the deck.

The whole thing probably took me a good 40-45 hours to do. Maybe longer. I didn't really keep track.


----------



## Jim

Anyone want their project added to the list? (First post of this thread)


----------



## Nick Jones

add mine if you don't mind.


----------



## Jim

Nick Jones said:


> add mine if you don't mind.



Done! Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings

Added the _WeeVee_ trolling motor transducer guard to my trolling motor yesterday. I'm ready to hit the water now! 8) 











The one I mounted is a prototype for 12V trolling motors with a rear skeg, to protect your transducer on the front tm, or the skeg on a rear tm. For info contact the Site Sponsor at: 
https://www.transducerarmor.com


Here's the original post from the Sponsor's Corner: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&p=75644#p75644


----------



## Captain Ahab

That is a sweet addition - it would really give me peace of mind when heading for shallow water


----------



## Waterwings

Captain Ahab said:


> That is a sweet addition - it would really give me peace of mind when heading for shallow water



There are places where I fish at Lake Pee Wee, where you can be 30' - 40' feet off the bank and still be in a 1' - 1.5' of water, plus it's murky and you can't see the bottom.


----------



## ben2go

We have that problem here also.Mid lake and only a foot or 2 of water.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Waterwings said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a sweet addition - it would really give me peace of mind when heading for shallow water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are places where I fish at Lake Pee Wee, where you can be 30' - 40' feet off the bank and still be in a 1' - 1.5' of water, plus it's murky and you can't see the bottom.
Click to expand...


Heck, there are places smack in the middle of KY Lake like that too. :shock: 

It's a real eye opener when running the big motor in the dark during duck season. I got my first scuffs on the l/u of the boat in my sig back in December in the main lake in front of Jonathan Creek. I had no idea there was a sunken island out that far.

That transducer protector is pretty sweet.


----------



## Waterwings

I used to launch my Tracker at Kuttawa Harbor (nice 3-wide ramp!), and I was always careful even within the confines of that area due to the underwater terrain changes (gettin' real shallow real quick) there sometimes.


----------



## baptistpreach

I'm not done yet, but I'd like to add mine to the list whenever you can. Thanks for the site Jim, as much as I've gained from it, I hope to add some for others, this is a great site, and I love that you keep it PG!


----------



## ACarbone624

1970 12' SmokerCraft Semi-V Conversion

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7660


----------



## Hanr3

V- bottom. 
The Dingy, as my wife lovenly calls it.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=6902

:fishing2:


----------



## DiverDog357

Tracker 1436 Build

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=7822


----------



## grizzly

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7047
12' smokercraft shallow vee


----------



## stone4140

Fiberglass 13ft Mod

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=6457


----------



## ober51

14' Shallow - V, only cosmetic restoration: https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8035

16' Mon Ark Jon: https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=8277


----------



## Ranchero50

'92 Alumacraft MV1448 into a MV1648 Seadoo IB

Extend nose, all aluminum decking construction, Seadoo inboard jet conversion, etc.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=8385

Jamie


----------



## Jim

All Projects added (I hope).

Thank you so much guys! This has become a real resource for the members (and you lurkers  )

If I missed your project for some reason, let me know.


----------



## Henry Hefner

Jim said:


> This has become a real resource for the members (and you lurkers  )



You ain't just whistling "Dixie". There is a huge amount of information available here, and I appreciate it. You have done a great job on this site, Jim. Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## dyeguy1212

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=8484


----------



## bassboy1

I guess this one counts too.

https://shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,528,00.html


----------



## cyberflexx

Here is my Alumacraft build.. Work in progress...

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=8876


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Flat Bottom

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=9912&hilit=12+foot

Bufford's 12'


----------



## Jim

Im a slacker...I know. :LOL2: 

I think i have now posted all the mods that have been listed here. Add yours if not so I can add it to the list on the first post. The projects can be "works in progress".


----------



## Rat

Rat's 1440 PolarKraft Refit


----------



## Jim

Rat said:


> Rat's 1440 PolarKraft Refit


:beer:


----------



## huntinfool

One is in my signature. The other I hijacked someone else's thread...I was new, and thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## jaybirdzjon

First time to site, I thought I was the only loon ( By Wife's Standards) 
I Think She's the loon made me give up my first build 16' Crestliner for a Family Boat.
10 years with that pain in the fiberglass (The Boat) Wife let me get another
Tin Toy. I'll try to get some shots on the Fix-up. By the way Cool Site...  
Jaybirdzjon


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard ! 8)


----------



## Jim

jaybirdzjon said:


> First time to site, I thought I was the only loon ( By Wife's Standards)
> I Think She's the loon made me give up my first build 16' Crestliner for a Family Boat.
> 10 years with that pain in the fiberglass (The Boat) Wife let me get another
> Tin Toy. I'll try to get some shots on the Fix-up. By the way Cool Site...
> Jaybirdzjon



:WELCOME: 

Thanks for joining! :beer:



Members, post the link to your Mod so I can add it to the list in the first post in this thread. 

It will make it easier for me to add pictures of your mod to the second youtube slide show.


----------



## Jim

Ok folks,

I added a few more projects to the beginning of this thread. Please check it out and if your mod is not on the list, link it here. I am begging you :LOL2: 

This link alone has gotten over 43,000 views. Here is the quick way to show off your work! 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156

I cant say job well done enough times. You guys do awesome work and have really helped out a ton of people. I get emails, and PM's all the time about your projects.

One day when we are on ESPN/OLN/Discovery and are having a boat build off, we will think of these days here. :LOL2:


----------



## russ010

you can add my Xpress 1546... the link is in my signature. I'm supposed to get my livewell within the next 2 weeks and that's when I'll fire the mods back up again


----------



## huntinfool

I guess i need to start a thread about my other build and post up what I have done.


----------



## danmyersmn

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=10516


----------



## Nussy

Here's the link to the 15' jon I'm working on. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10751


----------



## fun ain't it

14 ft rich line conversion


----------



## Jim

All Projects updated in the first post. :beer:

Add yours here if it is *NOT* part of the first post in this thread.


----------



## jarhead

16 foot Yazoo Flat Bottom Drawings
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=11211


----------



## weaselbob74

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11099


----------



## Jim

Thanks guys! All projects updated on the first post of this thread! :beer:


----------



## Nussy

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=11365

Here's the link to my 17' Sea Nymph Traveler


----------



## Jim

All projects updated! :beer:


----------



## RStewart

v bottom 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6735


----------



## Jim

List updated! :beer:


----------



## caveman

Mine is a work in progress but would like to add.As soon as it warms up and dries out i will get back to work and posting pics.
It is lowe 1648m. The link is in my signature (my mod)
thanks


----------



## dixie_boysles

Flat Bottom Jon Boat:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12178&p=124115#p124115


----------



## adodger69

Hello
New member here, I just got a 1970 14' polarkraft jon-boat.
This is my first boat so any tips you can give me to make it more 
functional will be greatly appreceated.
After looking at all the photos I have got excited about the
possablities,my question is....my boat has three seat/dividers, I would 
like to remove the center one to open the boat some.
Will this weaken the structual interegity of the boat to the point 
of it becomeing unsafe?
I will be running a 4hp outboard on it.
adodger69


----------



## Jim

All Projects updated in first thread! =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212

think again jim :lol: 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=10098


----------



## Jim

All projects updated in first thread! 8) :LOL2:


----------



## LarryA

My14' Lowe V Hull: https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6062


----------



## Jim

All projects updated on the first thread! :beer:


----------



## PhilM

V-Boats

14' Aroliner

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=11813&start=0


----------



## Jim

All projects updated on the first thread! :beer:


----------



## cavman138

My work in progress
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=11924

Thanks Jim


----------



## Jim

All projects updated on the first post of this thread! :beer:


----------



## cavman138

hey Jim its cavman138 not caveman138 thanks


----------



## sturdi87

My 14' V hull project.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12448


----------



## Jim

All projects updated in First post! :beer:


----------



## micnichol

just want to say thanks to all that posted there ideas up it made for a fun project ..cant wait to use


----------



## alanbird_87

This site really has been helpful. I am a college student getting ready to graduate in May so i bought myself this boat as a graduation present. It is a 1972 15' V-hull Monark with a 79 25hp Johnson and an old motor guide trolling motor. Plan on doing a few mods to it. If you have any suggestions let me know. Also tell me what you think. 
















Started working on front casting deck.


----------



## Troutman3000

Please add mine.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12198


----------



## Jim

Troutman3000 said:


> Please add mine.
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12198



Added to the list! :beer: 

Was not sure if I should put in the V boat or jon boat section so I put it in the V. Let me know if you think it should go in the Jon section.


----------



## alanbird_87

Jim can u please add mine to the list? Thanks


----------



## perchin

Jim could you add mine.


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12761


----------



## Jim

All projects updated on the first post! :beer:


----------



## Lawdog

Please add my little project. This site is great!






https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?uid=2729&f=21&t=12776&start=0


----------



## Bass fisherman

my 1969 mears 14 ft v boat


----------



## wolfmjc

Heres mine....in progress....https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=11640&start=0


----------



## ddupre

Dan's Crawldaddy
1984 11' Coleman Crawdad
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13146


----------



## Jim

All projects updated in the first post! :beer:


----------



## bassnbrian

heres mine.
Thanks!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=10648


----------



## Jim

All projects updated on first post! :beer:

Thanks guys!


----------



## 270Handiman

Here's mine:

270Handiman's 1649 Custom Flat Project

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12125&start=0

(Jon boat with camo stencil work)


----------



## StrasBuff

Here's mine:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13202


----------



## cali27

Cali27's 1436 Tracker Mod



https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13357


----------



## Jim

All Projects updated on first post! :beer:


----------



## CHILLWILLATX

-SWAMP THANG -1971 DURA CRAFT MOD V 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13527


----------



## yankyfan100

Heres my 12 foot jon modification
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=8844&start=30


----------



## rtg

Jon Boat

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13164


----------



## robr3004

Here is my 2010 Tracker 1436 Mod:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13125


----------



## jetfan5

working on floor for jon boat,don't know if i have floor to high?


----------



## jetfan5

here is the floor


----------



## Jim

All projects updated in the first post! :beer:


Jetfan5,
Create a new project in this section and if you can and I will link it to the projects. Also make your pictures a little bigger if possible. 600 wide is cool for the site. PM me if you need help.


----------



## devilmutt

16' Starcraft Seafarer

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13674


----------



## perchin

Perchin's 14' Sea Nymph
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13160


----------



## Jim

All projects updated in the first post! :beer:


----------



## bigjo911

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13902&p=141297#p141297


----------



## Jim

All projects updated on the first post! :beer:


----------



## millertime4242

V-Bottom

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14007


----------



## MrHitman007

V-Boat 1988 Sea Nymph "Fishing Machine" - FM142
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13740&start=10


----------



## Jim

All projects updated on the first post! :beer:


----------



## Froggy

Froggy's 1236 Jon boat Modification

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12778


----------



## Home Grown Basser

V bottom

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14417


----------



## basshunter25

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13795

Modified v


----------



## Jim

All projects updated on the first post! :beer


----------



## Jim

All projects updated. Add your link here if you are building a boat and I will add it to the master list (first post).


----------



## benjineer

Benjineer's Lund S-16 V boat Mod

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15212&p=155315#p155315


----------



## Jim

all projects updated on the first post! :beer:


----------



## trevormlb

trevormlb's Casting Deck MOD on 12' Flats Boat
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=10845


----------



## RodeoHard

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15492&start=0


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:


----------



## sum-kina

1436 FLAT BOTTOM TIN


----------



## jewettb

i just got my first aluminum boat and i am looking for ideas on a conversion for it. my father bought it new in 1956 it has a mercury 110 9.8 hp motor that was a replacement for the buchaneer motor that came on it i just got done reworking the trailer and i am ready to start on the boat know looking to do some good workable conversions on it and i have found a lot of ideas on here i like what the guy did with the 14 ft nymph and may try to do the same with mine any ideas would be great thanks.


----------



## Jim

jewettb said:


> i just got my first aluminum boat and i am looking for ideas on a conversion for it. my father bought it new in 1956 it has a mercury 110 9.8 hp motor that was a replacement for the buchaneer motor that came on it i just got done reworking the trailer and i am ready to start on the boat know looking to do some good workable conversions on it and i have found a lot of ideas on here i like what the guy did with the 14 ft nymph and may try to do the same with mine any ideas would be great thanks.



:WELCOME:

Take some pictures of your boat and post them in the boat house. The members will point you in the right direction. 

Looking forward to seeing it..............


----------



## Rick James

12' Sears Semi V

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13926


----------



## shadow6175

My father just bought me a 14 ft Alumacraft boat it is an older boat but I have no Idea what year it is on the bow it says F7 44535 and im not sure what it means any help from anybody would be great I have pictures of it but am having a hard time figuring out how to get the on the website just as soon as i figure it out i will post them. Thank you all for any help


----------



## brancoga

My second mod of my life. I'm am taking the center bench out and moving it forward about 7 inches to give me the room I need for the seats and some leg room for remote steering. The steering console will mount to the seat if all works out like I plan an hang a little to the rear from it. I have the seat out now, have put solid aluminum rivets in the old holes, cleaned the aluminum and primed where the seat was. I am waiting for delivery of a livewell box I just ordered a few minutes ago which I will mount inside the bench I'm moving. Then I think I will deck the entire front (still up in the air on that) and make storage under it and add some deck over the rear bench. Whenever I complete this little task I will be putting a 18 HP Tohatsu 4 stroke and a bow mount foot controlled Minn Kota on. His had the center bench removed and a console installed but 4 of his ribs cracked and his hull had a small split from flexing which I just re-enforced for him and I hope it holds up for him but I just don't want to go there with mine. I've been checking this site out a few days now and I gotta tell you a lot of you have some really great ideas. I would appreciate any input any of you may have. Will post some photos of progress after livewell gets in and I check to see what size photos should be. Thanks, Doug

https://s1045.photobucket.com/albums/b460/brancoga/1992 Grumman MV/


----------



## JOHNSON44

The boat came to me with a full aluminum duck/goose blind, twin 48HP Johnsons, three propane heaters, a built in corroded gas tank and a rotten plywood floor. As this was obviously a single purpose boat I wanted to re-rig it to use for fishing and build a portable blind later. And, I could do nothing until the floor was made whole. So, everything came off the boat. I have a little accessory wiring to remove then start on the floor. I will run one of the 48s, not both. The boat is rated to a 50. The motors are '93 and '94, the '93 has better compression so it goes on the boat. I am looking for suggestions for the floor material, carpet or not, use the 6" jackplate that came with the motor, how to make a steering console and live well and a dozen other things. I will post before and progress pictures as we go.


----------



## SaltyBuckster

Going to make this a simple, but great modification.I'm going to tell you first what I am going to do,then see how close I can come to doing it.
First off it is getting everything taken out of it.Front deck is weathered plywood,I want to make it all aluminum.NO WOOD.I want to come back to the center bench seat and split it.Have a battery storage on one side and a livewell on the other side and be able to walk thru it.Plus be able to be comfortable seats during the lond rides.Then to the back of the boat replace the rotten transom wood that is tucked in between the aluminum.Maybe reinforce it with fiberglass resin and mat to keep it from going bad again.Paint the whole boat in a green of some sort,maybe camo on the outside.Then to finish it off rubber matt down on the floor to go between the ribs to make it somewhat flat.These are my plans,it's got a Johnson 25 hp tiller motor.Let's see what comes of these ideas.Should be nice and do what I want from it if all comes together as it is in my mind.
https://s896.photobucket.com/albums/ac164/jigmaster1/Project%20Crappie%20Boat/?action=view&current=DSC00033.jpg


----------



## SaltyBuckster

I need some loading picture lessons.


----------



## Hooky1420

Tracker 1436 Build (Flatbottom Jon)

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16300


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here.


----------



## Hooky1420

Jim said:


> all projects updated in the first post! :beer:
> 
> If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here.




Jim, just to keep things orderly, (and I don't know if it matters) but you added "azslabber's" and my jon boat mods to the "V-style" list. They should be under "Jon Boats". Just giving you a heads-up, as I'm just happy that it has been added!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Jim

Hooky1420 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> all projects updated in the first post! :beer:
> 
> If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, just to keep things orderly, (and I don't know if it matters) but you added "azslabber's" and my jon boat mods to the "V-style" list. They should be under "Jon Boats". Just giving you a heads-up, as I'm just happy that it has been added!!!
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


Shoot......will fix it when I get home! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MeanMouth

Flat Bottom Jon Boat https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=11740


----------



## GO_DAWGS_73

Here is the link to my mods. It's a 14' Starcraft v hull.


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16530


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz

14Ft Semi-V Sea King

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15880
From this:









to this:


----------



## Tunnel Hill

Im new to tin boats and I have a 15ft Fisher jon boat project going on. I plan on posting pics during this project. I planned on painting the outside of the boat with Parker paint(marsh grass),and adding a floor and deck. The frame for the casting deck will be made out of aluminum and decked with plywood. I will also be using plywood on the back bench. There were a couple of bad rivits on the bottom which I repaced with stainless bolts and used 5200 on them when I installed. Well after reading post....I have decided to steelflex the bottom. So I need some help. Can anyone tell me if I need to redo the bolts with 5200 after I strip the paint off. I have been using aircraft paint remover to prep for steelflex and I am concerned that I may have damaged the 5200 seal. What do you guys think? Any help would be great! After reading alot of projects on here I have really been inspired. PLEASE HELP ME! :?: :?: :?:


----------



## redneckfisher

jon boat
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14073


----------



## CHPSDLX

Just finishing up my 1999 WESTERN Jon boat.Just wanted to post some pic's and see what everyone thinks.


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here.


----------



## WantABigBass

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16966


----------



## Flat Bottom

Work in Progress
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17020


----------



## T-MAN

bowman5 said:


> Here's a link to a slideshow of a jon boat I rebuilt using wood. Red oak as a matter of fact. I'm a carpenter and I have TONS of scrap lying around from stair jobs I've done over the years. A couple friends of mine came across this jon boat and bought it from a kid who needed to get rid of it. Well, once they got it home, they realized what a big job it was going to be saving this thing, so they left it sit for about a year. We talked about it and made a deal and I took it home. It was alot of work, but it was well-worth it the first time I took it out bowfishing.
> 
> Here it is...
> 
> https://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h188/bowman55/boats/?action=view&current=f94d7f3a.pbw
> 
> I call it my Little Woody.


----------



## jdsgrog

Just started my mod of a 14ft semi-v.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17093


----------



## Dallas_45

Here is my 12 Foot Tracker modification. Hope you enjoy and if anyone is good with electronics and stereos, I need some help with wiring my speakers and head unit. All I have is a battery speakers and the head unit. What else would I need?


----------



## bassboy1

Here ya go, Jim.
https://shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,796,00.html


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here.


----------



## SkagBass

14' Startcraft Semi-V Rebuild - https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17170


----------



## LMBDave

10' Fiberglass Livingston dual hull conversion

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17438


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here.


----------



## tfizzle172

16' Quachita Flat Bottom Mod
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17498

Thanks!


----------



## ericzerka24

Jon Boat

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17540


----------



## gmiller

Here she is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LMBDave

12' Fiberglass Tri-hull Columbian conversion
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17609


----------



## Topgun

1958 14' Alumacraft shallow V

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16757


----------



## HOUSE

*HOUSE's 14' Crestliner V-haul MOD*

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16805

I finally started tackling this thing, so I'd like to add it to the list!


----------



## Decatur

Your link doesn't work House.


----------



## EasternEasy

12' Harbercraft - 1967

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=17687


----------



## bluegrasser

Bluegrasser's 1973 V-hull SmokerCraft modification:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17121
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17121


----------



## tbone07603

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17776


----------



## Trinity

Jon

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16405


----------



## MeXTReM

:beer: :fishing2: I have a 1973 Mirrocraft 14 foot V-hull, that I bought about 6 years ago. I bought it from my Grandfathers best friend so it was practically given to me. It came with a 50 Lbs. thrust Minn Kota trolling motor. I took it out once with my cousin and his boy. We were only at a little lake near home and figured two fully charged batteries would last us all day. We were wrong. My cousin and I took turns rowing back to the dock. After listing to his son for an hour and a half whining about how cold it was and "we didn't even catch anything." I decided to never take it out again until I got a gas motor. So it's been sitting first in the drive way of my Moms house then when she moved I bought three new tires for the trailer and let it sit for an other two years before I decided to actually do something with it. I tried to give it away to my best friend who would get a lot more use out of it. But he had just traded his motor for an other shotgun. So he didn't want it. I posted pictures at work thinking one of the guys might want to buy it.... nope, nobody is interested in a 1973 riveted boat. So I've decided..... I'm going to modify my boat into a bass boat in the winter/spring and save up for a gas motor and by summer I will be hitting the lake every weekend. 
That’s a little of my story.... 
Since my decision to modify my boat I've been searching like crazy for ideas and plans. I've found this site to be very helpful. I plan on posting pictures of the progress and maybe some helpful tips as I make my way though my modification. And if anyone reads this and checks out my pictures I would really appreciate and constructive criticism, as I am not a craftsman, nor have I done anything like this, ever. I'm just for normal average working gal who doesn't mind getting her hands dirty.


----------



## EasternEasy

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=17687

Here's mine.

EasternEasy


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here and I will get to it.


----------



## Ictalurus

Here is the complete boat, for now.


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13167


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here and I will get to it.


----------



## Bacarat

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18120


----------



## lbursell

I kept wondering how to get my link on this list. I think now I see the light.


https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16589


Hope so, anyway.


----------



## Jim

lbursell said:


> I kept wondering how to get my link on this list. I think now I see the light.
> 
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16589
> 
> 
> Hope so, anyway.



I will add the projects today!

ANYTIME you have questions don't be afraid to PM me.........honestly. :beer:


----------



## krrthree

13 ft glass
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18237


----------



## tadpole86

14ft flat bottom 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17758


----------



## joemass

looking for some help. i am new to this site and i'm trying to upload some pics but the file is too big.


----------



## Jim

joemass said:


> looking for some help. i am new to this site and i'm trying to upload some pics but the file is too big.



shrink them to 800 wide.


----------



## atuck593

14' Starcraft Seafarer
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18252


----------



## Rick James

12' Sears V

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13926


----------



## sum-kina

JIM WHERES MY POST BUDDY!!!!!!!
IM BACK.....HAD TO TAKE A LIL BREAK, BUT IM BACK IN FULL FORCE!
I NEED TO GET A TIN BOAT DECAL AS WELL....
JUST NEED TO KNOW WHERE TO SEND THE MONEY?


----------



## Jim

sum-kina said:


> JIM WHERES MY POST BUDDY!!!!!!!
> IM BACK.....HAD TO TAKE A LIL BREAK, BUT IM BACK IN FULL FORCE!
> I NEED TO GET A TIN BOAT DECAL AS WELL....
> JUST NEED TO KNOW WHERE TO SEND THE MONEY?



Did not see the link....I just added it though. Decals are being worked on, stay tuned.


----------



## sum-kina

yes sir keep me posted... thanks jim!


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here and I will get to it.


----------



## jushogn

Hello all,

I first visited this site about a month ago just to get some ideas for my tin boat project and wanted to say thanks to all for the ideas. I bought my 1968 Starcraft on Valentines day this year and started to get to wok right away. Anyway just a little back ground on my purchase it was listed for $900 for boat and trailer but after a little negotiating finally settled for $800. Afterwards bought a 2006 Johnson 15hp to run on the boat and then a Johnson 7.5hp since I live in Virginia and allot of the lakes around here are 9.9 or less.

So with that I'm going to try to post some pictures of the boat.


----------



## Trcothorn

glass
1982 14' glasstream 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18323


----------



## superflybass

16 foot 1982 Lund Mr. Pike 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13548


----------



## ohiolunker

12ft Sears Jon Project

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18449


----------



## cactusjack

1984 tracker https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18322


----------



## Heavyhead

I am currently disassembling.I am sure i will need some advice later will post picks later


----------



## BassBlaster

Mine is in my sig along with my other projects!!


----------



## Jim

I am going to update the list tonight/tomorrow!

Thanks,
Jim

Im stuck in a nightmare 2 day conference. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here and I will get to it.


----------



## Fishin'Fool

Hey Jim! Could you post my link in the plastic boats section with the crawdads? Thanks! 8) 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=16837


----------



## brholth8

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18769 link to my 16' jon boat mod, thanks jim


----------



## walleyeguy23

1978 14' Lund Custom

https://s1108.photobucket.com/albums/h403/walleyeguy23/


----------



## summers

1986 14' Delta/Gregor Deep V and trailer, front and rear decks.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15843


----------



## Mainefishing

First off I want to say.................This site is awesome. So many ideas I did not know where to start!

So here is my story so far:
Started this mod the beginiing of the month here in Maine with snow still on the ground.
I have an older alum 14ft semi v here is what I am starting with


----------



## bbarbee

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18804


----------



## jojo

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18934


----------



## Mainefishing

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18890


----------



## brholth8

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18769 16' jon boat resurrection


----------



## brholth8

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18769


----------



## Jim

Will update list today......im a slacker, i know.


----------



## Scatters

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum and have a punt that I'm going to build just looking for a few suggestions on where to start. Wondering if I should completely remove all bench seats or not.

Cheers, Ryan.


----------



## MassFisherman

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19040


----------



## mdesporte2

Greeting,(Hey Y'all)
I'm new to the site, I like what I've seen so far. Some really great mod, and re-builds. I was hope to get some ideas and info on this little jon boat I bought real cheap. 
This is what I know of It!
1977 Yazoo: 14' length, 56" beam, 38" floor bottom, 16" transom height.
I plan on putting a 9.9-15hp on it with casting deck and trolling motor, other than that I'm still up in the air. any comment or suggestion will be welcomed!


----------



## reedjj

Reeds 1542 Alumacraft SwampSled

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17299


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here and I will get to it.


----------



## Fishin'Fool

Hey Jim, got some pictures put up. More to come, Thanks.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16837

Fishin'Fool.


----------



## back4more

back4more's Lowe 1436L
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17873

back4more's Alumacraft 1232
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19121


----------



## ajg6989

My 1969 14 foot Microcraft came with a 15 hp evinrude have since added a floor and two side compartments thinking of putting the trolling motor batteries in them also got the anchor locker up front and a compartment built around the aft seat for PFD storage. I do mostly salt water fishing in the ICW. I also purchased a 50lb trolling motor which the wife loves as it is so quiet. Even the Manatees can outrun my trolling motor but nice on a lazy day. Was thinking of getting a bimini top as I need some more sun protection. Wife has a seat umbrella up front that she reads her kindle book under while I act like I am fishing.


----------



## bassboy1

Customer's 1648 G3 mod.

https://shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,897,00.html


----------



## Express

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19237&p=198549#p198549


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here and I will get to it.


----------



## Bigalphaone

:roll: 
Found this site AFTER I found an old boat. I am new at this and I am not a carpenter by no means. I've seen some pretty hip mods here...now I'm joining the team...pictured below is what I have, I've not put the boat in the water yet for a leak check and I am reluctant to start the floor mods until I float it. I have filled it with water and nothing has leaked, so far. But I have read that this is not a true test until there is water pressure without trying to get in!


----------



## Drakedoghunter

How do I post my boat project on here???


----------



## Jim

Drakedoghunter said:


> How do I post my boat project on here???



Create a project in this forum (but not in this thread). Then add your link here and I will add it to the projects. PM me if you have any questions.

Jim


----------



## Drakedoghunter

Hello there guys!!! All these boats have inspireded me for my build...hope you like it!!! I am taking my 1960's Alumacraft V-hull 16ft long 4ft wide and putting a deck up front and in back and then making it flat in the back.


----------



## taterosu

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19836


----------



## jbd6c6

A few months ago my friend and I bought a 16 foot aluminum V-bottom and trailer. The carpet and decking were rotting, boat filled with mud, a real junker. Since it was too cold to take her out for a test run, and we didn't have a motor, restorations began. This was our first boat, an upgrade from the kayak we'd been using to bowfish the creek with. Supplies were scarce, ideas were primitive, but it was a fun stepping stone to what we have now. Soon after purchasing the boat I got a good deal on a "ran last time it was used" 12 hp 1968 Buccaneer that we tuned up to working condition.


----------



## Seanbassfishing

Help


----------



## Jim

Seanbassfishing said:


> Help



PM me with the help you need.


----------



## Recon

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19942


----------



## delmonte67

My first boat ever! learned all my mod info from this site! Bought this boat full of leaves and a rusty trailer. I think she came out AWESOME! I had alot of fun! D.


----------



## Jim

All LINKS have been updated. Please check and make sure your build is on the list in the first thread. IF not, add JUST the link here. :beer: :USA1:


----------



## rmzachar

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18439


----------



## pastorjeep

Hey guys I am new here and just started on a 1978 fisher marine 15'. I haven't been able to find any factory pics of what it looked like originally so I am trying to make it close to what I imagine it was like. When it was given to me it was gutted and abused


----------



## bassboy1

Here's another for the list...

https://shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,899,00.html


----------



## bassboy1

Hey Jim,

My links are special....

As in..., none of them work. On the first post in this thread, I can click on everybody else's thread, but my own open up a new tab, with some sort of error message (Running Firefox on Windows XP).


----------



## LMBDave

15' Meyer V hull conversion (Complete)

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20127


----------



## LMBDave

13.5' Gregor v hull conversion (Complete)

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20128


----------



## dryfly24

Hi All
I've finally started my conversion on my Klamath 14 ft aluminum project. I hope to post pics as I get into it, but the first thing I ran into was welded aluminum that I need to remove to make some progress.  How do you "unweld" aluminum? Any advice is welcome.
Thanks!

This is my first post after looking at the amazing conversions many of you have done. Very inspiring!


----------



## LFTDJEEP426

1648 Landau Flat Jon

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19493


----------



## Daniel My Brother

My 1436 Jon  

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20316


----------



## blueshunter

Hey everyone, i came across the sight and just love everything about it . Yall gave me the insperation to drag out my old jon and give it a new facelift. What i have is a 12x32 duracraft. a buddie of mine wanted it out of the yard and so now its in mine. I came across one of the post on here about cutting out the middle seat and putting a floor down , so out come the jig saw. and this is where im at now. I got a new (to me) 5 hp game fisher to push it .Need some input and tips . thanks guyes


----------



## blueshunter

everything is just in there - not tied down so i can prime paint and seal everything up . want to go with a tan and green color to match my 2000 crestliner .  and that is the next project im starting


----------



## Sparky

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20419

Jon-to-Bass Boat Conversion and Restoration Project


----------



## 35Elto

My 1964 Starcraft project -
https://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb57/omahaknapper/35elto/

Vintage tin at its finest.


----------



## JFDBasser

My 1954 Alumacraft Model K build. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=19874


----------



## ryan20021982

ryan20021982's 1966 14' Polar Kraft

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20118


----------



## stumpthumper

just started the new project!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20945


----------



## New River Rat

New River Rat's Polar Kraft 1668 Mod V


----------



## bassboy1

Alright, Jim, I redid the one project of mine that shareaproject.com never has fixed. Here you go!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=21008&p=214362#p214362


----------



## Jim

I will update this post in the next couple of days.


----------



## MDFisherman57

16' V hull Aluminum Bass Tracker 1985

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17055


----------



## LMBDave

15' Aluminum Meyer V Hull Conversion (Complete)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20127


----------



## LMBDave

13.5' Aluminum Gregor V Hull Conversion (Complete) 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20128


----------



## Jim

*Finally..................*

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here and I will get to it.

I will only add them to the list if the project is at least 1/2 way done. There have been a few cases where people link just the boat and never come back to complete the project. I want this list to be as complete as possible in regards to "projects/modifications".

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## hooperj14

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=21137


----------



## pwshepard

12' Monarch Jon Boat (Complete)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=21455


----------



## BaitCaster

Baitcaster's Tracker 1542 "Livin Large" Jon Boat - viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14160


----------



## mmf

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16860


----------



## super_dork

Please add mine. It's complete.


Alumacraft 1232 Jon Boat (Miss Peach) - Complete!
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=21408


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

JonBoat Jerry's 20' Lowe Olympic Jon "ALUMAZILLA"
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20643


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here and I will get to it.


----------



## LonLB

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=16904

Here is mine. Going to start working on it again, so I'll add some updates here and there.


----------



## LMBDave

CRAZY AWESOME!!! 16' Fiberglass Tri Hull Performer Conversion

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22025


----------



## Zubes

Zubes' 14 ft Alumacraft shallow V

www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13781


----------



## SaltyBuckster

1989 Sea Nymph 190 CC Deep V
She's going to be an ocean boat.Pretty much just going to redo the ole boat and bring her back to life.Staring with the motor.1989 Mariner 115hp 6 cyl.Spins easy,if I can get it running she will be staying for awhile.If not,something newer will be going on,lol.


----------



## PSG-1

ALUMA-JET:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22023


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here and I will get to it.


----------



## jonmac3569

John boat


----------



## TOY BOAT

Here is my semi-V

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22019

Thank you


----------



## Lloyd Heins

I'm not sure how or where to post so if I'm doing something wrong please tell me.
OK, here we go. My bride bought me a 14' Welded Gregor for Christmas. I was totally stoked. The boat is pretty solid. I want to go completely through it but have tons of questions as I go. I'm hoping you guys can help. The outside of the boat has heavy oxidation(sp) due to salt water I think. It's got lots of white spots and pitted pretty bad. I was hoping to clean and brigten/polish it. What do you guys recommend? Thanks for thehelp on this guys.


----------



## Jim

Lloyd Heins said:


> I'm not sure how or where to post so if I'm doing something wrong please tell me.
> OK, here we go. My bride bought me a 14' Welded Gregor for Christmas. I was totally stoked. The boat is pretty solid. I want to go completely through it but have tons of questions as I go. I'm hoping you guys can help. The outside of the boat has heavy oxidation(sp) due to salt water I think. It's got lots of white spots and pitted pretty bad. I was hoping to clean and brigten/polish it. What do you guys recommend? Thanks for thehelp on this guys.



I would repost this in the Boat house section so it gets more traffic.


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post JUST the link here and I will get to it.


----------



## ShadowWalker

Start A post in the conversion section. This is a spot for links to projects posted. An easy way for people to find them. 8)


----------



## RedneckCatter

Flat bottom Appleby 14ft 1970

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23818


----------



## KevinWI

Kevin's 1648 Alumacraft Semi-V Jon boat Modification Project
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23207


----------



## goblin79

starcraft 14ft

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23992


----------



## kfa4303

Arkansas traveler ('59 ?). V-bottom

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24010


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman

14ft RichLine Semi-V Modification

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24144&p=246511#p246511


----------



## Brine

1984 1642 Mod-V Rhyan Craft turned Brine Craft

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=6551&hilit=Rhyan+Craft


----------



## Jay415

Alumacraft MV1648

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353


----------



## FuzzyGrub

Should go under Jon Boats

John's River Jon: DMI 1648 Mod-V Jon

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24099


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post *JUST the link* here and I will get to it. 

If your project is a work in progress and you have not done anything to it in awhile (money, Weather, no time) Please at least update your post so the readers know you have not fallen off the planet.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Heres mine 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22132


----------



## morecoffee

Link to mine https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23900


----------



## JamesM56alum

1956 alumacraft https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24660&p=252164#p252164


----------



## BigDougA

here is mine

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24616


----------



## jasper60103

Johny25's 2001 Lowe 1467t Mods...

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23850


----------



## BackwaterNH

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24774&p=253674#p253674


----------



## Frogman Ladue

V Boat.

Frogman Ladue's 1960 Crestliner Sportman's 12' Shallow-V Re-Mod

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24777


----------



## Kochy

Kochy's 1987 Bass Tracker MV-16 Remodel
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23955


----------



## Novicaine

Here's mine: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24908


----------



## Flip

Here is the link to all the photos to the modification. First time modifier. 

https://s1163.photobucket.com/albums/q551/flip19713/


----------



## Dman23

just finished mine!!!! 14 ft alumacraft full mod! 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24959


----------



## maddog

14' alumacraft

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24271


----------



## d3vino

Here is mine:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25038


----------



## ChrisP

Here is mine - 

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23230


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post *JUST the link* here and I will get to it. 

If your project is a work in progress and you have not done anything to it in awhile (money, Weather, no time) Please at least update your post so the readers know you have not fallen off the planet.


Also if you come along an old post with the pictures/links missing, send me a PM so I can either try to fix it or remove it. I don't want this resource to become stale.

Thanks Guys! :beer:


----------



## samzerelli

samzerelli's 1649 flat bottom overhaul
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24921


----------



## gwconrad86

Hey Guys,


Just bought a smoker craft 14 footer for $330 bucks with a Chrysler Force 15hp outboard from the late 70's also... The trailer is pretty much junk and I though about fixing it up but by the time i put all the time and money in it, i probably could of got a new one for the same price.... So i decided to get a new one from Northern Industries which is made for 14 foot boats and has a weight capacity of 600 pounds... So I dont have to worry about my boat flying around on the highway. Anyway, I decide not to sand and paint it this year, I have no space in the garage and it would take to long. I would miss some great fishing days too. I use some permanit sealer on the front bow seam and siliconed the side seams and back seams... Hopefully this will last the year. I filled the boat with water before i sealed it to makesure there were no major issues with leaks.... which there wasn't but we will see when i put it on the water for the first time..I power washed the boat which really cleaned it up, its been sitting in a backyard upside down for a couple years so you can imagine the dirt on it...


----------



## gwconrad86

As you can see from the first photo i took out the two benchs for the mean time and plan on put the back on back on after i clean the bottom of the boat and checked for leaks... After that I sealed it with permanite sealent and sillicone marine grade sealent... What is nice is the brackets rivoted to the boat is going to help with the installation of the floor and casting decks in the front and back....


I put the front deck in this weeknd and worked on the back deck tonight just got to dark to take any photos, but the front bow deck is coming out ok..... Any suggestions for extra supports or is it good to go? I plan on puting lacker on the wood framing when im doing framing the whole boat.....


----------



## VT-Bass13

this is my 16Ft sears V-hull Project 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?uid=7842&f=21&t=25172&start=0


----------



## caronsj11

Hey fellow tinboat.net members,
I just finnished a 12' aluminum v-hull project let me know what you think
this is my first time doing a boat but I think it came out alright


----------



## Salty Dawg

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25206


----------



## bguy

16' monark makeover
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19145


----------



## franner11

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25509
jon boat


----------



## chattahoochee

Its not mine but I haven't seen it listed. 

Sixgun's mini Contender, https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=23646

Man I like that boat!!


----------



## ROBB

ROBB MonArk 14' Shallow-V

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20607


----------



## TheMaestro

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25479


----------



## maximus34

14ft flatbottom https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25384


----------



## SpyGuy23

Alumacraft 1436 (Mouthin' Off) Mod
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=26293


----------



## Vermonster

14' V
Thanks Jim!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25969


----------



## kofkorn

'89 Tracker Pro17 Rebuild
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22554


----------



## Kruser

here's mine

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23090


----------



## BennyBlaze

i am about to start on my first project....14 starcraft....can someone be so kind enough to help answer some questions for me...what type of paint should i use? what type of wood should i use? what should i use to seal and stain the wood? i have access to an auto body shop ....


----------



## Kit_B

Here's my 1970 Lund C-14 Fisherman:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=26611


----------



## rboy

Well after much inspiration from the mods I have seen on tin boats I have decided to start my own rebuild of a 1966 Polar Kraft 16 ft. Mod-V. Progress of work is in reverse order sorry!


----------



## BLKLAB

1984 Fisher Marine Netter 16' Deluxe: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=26618&p=273893#p273893


----------



## Jim

Will update the links within a couple of days. If you come across projects that are dead and have no pictures anymore, please update here also.


----------



## BigTerp

Not sure if this is just for completed projects or not, but heres mine. Just getting started.

Tracker Sportsman 1648
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=26774


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post *JUST the link* here and I will get to it. 

If your project is a work in progress and you have not done anything to it in awhile (money, Weather, no time) Please at least update your post so the readers know you have not fallen off the planet.


Also if you come along an old post with the pictures/links missing, send me a PM so I can either try to fix it or remove it. I don't want this resource to become stale.

Thanks Guys! :beer:


----------



## Leelatt

Still a work in progress, about 95% done, but then again there's always something right around the corner that I'll wanna do once I think I'm done.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=26469


----------



## cweaver1210

87 Landau Tourney 10 Rebuild
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27036


----------



## gwenning

gwenning's Alumacraft 1648 NCS

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=26396


----------



## Mizzie

BennyBlaze said:


> i am about to start on my first project....14 starcraft....can someone be so kind enough to help answer some questions for me...what type of paint should i use? what type of wood should i use? what should i use to seal and stain the wood? i have access to an auto body shop ....



Hello, welcome to the forum. I believe this thread is more for posting your links/pics rather than asking general questions. Your best bet is to start your own build thread and you can list your questions or concerns there! Good luck, looks like a great boat to start off with can't wait to see what you get done to it!



Back on topic, Here's my build in progress.

10' semi-v Gamerfisher https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=26977


----------



## TOY BOAT

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=26333

Please and thank you. :wink:


----------



## mcateercustom

Hey guys! Man what an inspiring thread!! =D> I am brand new to boats and finally got my very first I am kinda worried about diving into it but I'll never learn if I don't try. Today I plan on removing the old transome! I love to see all the finished products, gives some hope to mine. 

I really don't know what model mine is #-o so if you know would you enlighten me. 

1989 Bass Tracker rebuild. Started yesterday. No money invested yet got the boat on a little trade.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=27150


----------



## Alan

1984 Alumacraft, 14 foot Semi-V, Please take a look, link below...


----------



## Jonboat2Bassboat

Can anyone explain how to ad a boat modification project the "Link for Boat Modifications! Please post yours!" section?


----------



## knezzer

Here is my almost finished 1966 Starcraft Sea Dart.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27429


----------



## Brine

Jonboat2Bassboat said:


> Can anyone explain how to ad a boat modification project the "Link for Boat Modifications! Please post yours!" section?



Just post it here, and Jim will add it to the list.


----------



## rickybobbybend

Modest Mods on a Gregor 1244 V

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24612


----------



## Jonboat2Bassboat

Please place under Jon Boats

Here is my mod of a 1648 aluminium Polar Kraft with modified V and flat bottom Jon boat into a 4 passenger Bass boat with lots of pictures. Almost done. Need to carpet the plywood panels, install trolling motor and outboard, then launch just in time to take her out of the water.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27078


----------



## HILLDADDY88

Ok so iv finally gotten time to relax and post my little project on here. first thing i did was create a bow platform to be able to fish off of and mount a bow mount trolling motor. after I cut the boards and made the flooring. My main concern going into this project was I want to be able to make all this and at the same time make it easily removable for storage. Every board including the bow platform (except the boards on the benches i permanently installed them) is easily pulled out for cleaning and storage because I don't have room in my garage for a boat. Later in the year after i completed my project i purchased the minn kota bow mount and the quick release bracket which some days i love and some days i want to kill it lol! finally fall of 09 my local bass pro shop was having a sale on their 9.9 mercurys for 1800 which i couldnt pass! the only sad part was it took them all the way to june 2012 to get me one! So for those who are interested iv got a modded tracker 1436 complete with 55lb thrust minn kota stern mount trolling motor (which i use when i fish the chattahoochie) the 45lb thrust bow mount minn kota with a 9.9 mercury. these motors are honestly MORE THAN ENOUGH POWER!! The trailer is from nothern tool which i got on sale for about 400 if i remember correctly. i would have to say the only downside to the trailer is you have to put it together yourself! but 3 hrs later and a 12pk in youve got yourself a wonderful little trailer and save yourself about 400 bucks! also its all connect by nuts and bolts which is ok but i went ahead and welded all the seams to have a more durable trailer. if thats something your interested in the cheapest way i recommend is call your local collision center and ask them if they would be interested in doing a little side job theyll probably only charge about fifty bucks to do it and in my opinion is worth it! I couldnt be any happier with my very fist boat/project! below i added a link to my youtube video i posted with everything on the boat so you can see how she drives! I hope you guys enjoy! (yah i know the steelflex looks like crap lol i hear really great things about it but it didnt work out for me on the river like i wish it had and im currently in the process of removing it from the bottom of my boat and searching for an alternative)

https://youtu.be/f0FjWfpouK4


----------



## Jonboat2Bassboat

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27078


jonboat


----------



## CaseyP

Here's mine.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27493


----------



## jsoif21

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25243


----------



## IDAHOAUGER

Jon Boat:

IDAHOAUGER's L1436 Lowe Jon Boat.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27828


----------



## offdutyangler

Here is mine,

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27620&p=283876#p283876

Thanks


----------



## Jim

I am going to update the list in a day or two. Please post just the link here if you want it added to the master list!

Thanks guys (and gals),
Jim


----------



## jmcaswell

how do I post to the Jon Boat list?

My link is here

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27844


----------



## 1955lonestar

my grandfather bought this boat new in 1955 and it has been passed down to me through the years.my uncle let it go to pot on his farm for 5 years and i had to get it back. i am new to tinboats and enjoy this site.any suggestions or comments let me know.


----------



## baltimus

Baltimus '72 Starcraft 14 ft


----------



## Swampthing(True)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=28134

14 FT JON


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post *JUST the link* here and I will get to it. 

If your project is a work in progress and you have not done anything to it in awhile (money, Weather, no time) Please at least update your post so the readers know you have not fallen off the planet.


Also if you come along an old post with the pictures/links missing, send me a PM so I can either try to fix it or remove it. I don't want this resource to become stale.

Thanks Guys! :beer:


----------



## Jim

Also if you notice any broken or wrong links, please let me know. :LOL2: 

Jim


----------



## LT_Dan

V-Hull Boat MOD


----------



## simbelle

My Basket Case ( 12' Vhull restoration/ modification )
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=28318


----------



## Gators5220

my boat
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25185


----------



## Scott Mac

Q 14 Aerocraft Conversion (semi-v) https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=28345


----------



## redslayer8585

1432 Monark Flats Boat Conversion

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27838


----------



## Scott Mac

AeroCraft Q14 (semi-v) modification.


----------



## Scott Mac

Semi v 14' AreoCraft


----------



## Jim

Will be updating the list this week, please add your link if you have not done so yet.


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post *JUST the link* here and I will get to it. 

If your project is a work in progress and you have not done anything to it in awhile (money, Weather, no time) Please at least update your post so the readers know you have not fallen off the planet.


Also if you come along an old post with the pictures/links missing, send me a PM so I can either try to fix it or remove it. I don't want this resource to become stale.

Thanks Guys! :beer:


----------



## painlesstom

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=28350


----------



## JMichael

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23359


----------



## klaypigeon

Klaypigeon's '89 Smokercraft Challenger 16
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25545


----------



## Flymill

1979 Sea Nymph Deep Vee 16R https://www.richardflake.com/sea_nymph_deep_vee.htm


----------



## jmcaswell

heres my latest- its full of supplier links that have great materials for all things MOD related

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=27844


----------



## bhumbertson

Jon boat

Tracker Topper 14 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29024


----------



## Driftingrz

89 Gamefisher 14' bout to start phase 2 of the mods

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25594


----------



## gordonc777

This was the boat when i bought it for $1,000. i got boat motor and trailer. not a bad deal.




I decieded to start making changes to my boat so i could enjoy it a little more than i already do. i painted the motor cover first and worked my way to painting the boat.




















In the pictures above you can see where i sealed the rivits, ruber coated over the top, and the rino lined the bottom of the boat. I then brought the boat into the garage and started on the inside. i am finished with the first coat but am working on the secound as we speak. i will post more pics as i progress through the next couple of days. i want to thank this site and everyone on it you have been a hugh help building this boat.


----------



## chevyrulz

post redacted by chevyrulz, see page 28 (https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29851)


----------



## hoosier78

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=300630#p300630


----------



## onecoolcad

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29376


----------



## FlyFishin'Fool89

new to the site recently got my step dad to agree to trading his 12 flat bottom for 40 flys that i tyed for him. now i am not sure on the make year or even the model. its 1236 28 In bow. its bothering me not knowing year or manufacturer so any help with that would be awesome ! and just gotta say i stumbled onto this site by accident. but one amazing site for boats and mods


----------



## Ryno685

First time boat modder. Still in the repair stages, can't wait get to the fun stuff!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29540


----------



## DOBSONFLY

14' Mirrocraft Deep Fisherman
New to tinboats.net here is the start of my project.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29555


----------



## walleyejoe

https:// walleye joes 14ft Alumacraft project https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28938


----------



## Iverson_4x4

16-1/2' Sea Nymph - "Iversons Liquid Medicine"

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29411


----------



## kens tin

I've almost finished my mod on an old semi -V that was sold by Sears in the 60's. The rivet and seams
were leaking so I ordered the boat patch from Cabela's and it worked. All the parts used were aluminum
and SS from Home Depot and Ace. I used untreated wood and sealed it with Thompson's. I had some old
aluminum scaffold in my junk metal pile that was used for all the brackets and supports.
Now I got to figured out how to add the pictures.


----------



## Lurejerk

This is going to be converted into my new Duck Boat. 83 Bass Tracker lll 16ft. I just finished the trailer complete redo except the axle and tongue jack they were still in good shape. Boat is in the process of being stripped down now. Just getting started on the boat.


----------



## TOY BOAT

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=28324

Please and thank you.


----------



## jvanhees

1977 16' Sea Nymph Deep V 1668 - thanks!

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29791


----------



## thewalleyehunter

1988 14' MirroCraft "Deep Fisherman II"

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29545


----------



## Jim

I will be updating the master list next week. I will update JUST the links found in this thread. So post just the LINK to your thread here. There should be no pictures or projects in this thread.


Jim


----------



## chevyrulz

1992 Alumacraft 1436 duck / flats boat

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29851


----------



## Uhaz18

Project boat first attempt... wanted to make a multi-purpose boat for duck hunting and bass fishing so this is what i got. The Semi v hull I have here was designed in sections that are changeable. Comments and questions are welcome 
Steve


----------



## nlovejr

This is my 1st attempt at doing any mods but after finding this site and reading a lot I attempted to do it.
I scored this boat along with a trailer and 1980's 3.3 evinrude for 400.00 from a friend
This is the boat off the trailer and ready for work...The middle bench had already been removed before I bought it...A few things not mentioned in the pics are I mounted Cannon rod holders to the boat also used Rustolium self etching primer and Rustolium camouflage olive green paint for the inside of the boat I used waterproof outdoor carpet glue (Lowes) and let it set 24hrs before securing to the boat...For the most part everything came from lowes except boat specific stuff such as lights trolling motor quick connects which came from wallmart including wire.The rivits came from harbor freight and the control board I got off ebay.If there are any questions please ask This is my first attempt at this Thanks again for a great forum Jim...I would also like to thank dixie_boyles for inspiration on when I saw his build on a Polar Kraft 1440 on this forum[/attachment]


----------



## Badbagger

2007 SeaArk 1872 bought new in 09 with an 09 trailer, I've got $1800 into it and now making
it mine at the following link: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29196

Total custom from new paint, engine, linex and more.... a LOT more :LOL2:

Thank you Craigslist =D>


----------



## markc

Here is my submission 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28380


----------



## jugg3rnaut74

Hi all. I've been looking at this site for quite some time and finally decided to start my own project. I got an awesome deal on a 14 footer with a 6 hp evinrude and totally redone trailer. I also got a sweet deal on a 45 lb thrust minn kota edge trolling motor. the boat seems to structurally sound and came with a bunch of extras. what I'm planning on doing with this boat is building bow and stern platforms with a recessed walking platform between the two. I also plan to put storage on port and starboard sides between the platforms. for the trolling motor I plan on building a platform on top of the bow to mount the trolling motor. 

the first thing I want to redo is the transom. the design the seller used doesn't appear to be very strong. does anyone have any suggestions or comments?

Also, the boat doesn't have the recommended max capacity sticker or a boat plug. is this uncommon?


----------



## yareelohim

Lowe 1648M rebuild:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=309077#p309077


----------



## JGibson

1448 Sea Nymph Big John. Now if I can just remember to get pics as the build goes along...

=>1448 Sea Nymph Big John<=


----------



## Catalyst

Catalyst's L1436 FULL RESTORATION! https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=30259


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post *JUST the link* here and I will get to it. 

If your project is a work in progress and you have not done anything to it in awhile (money, Weather, no time) Please at least update your post so the readers know you have not fallen off the planet.


Also if you come along an old post with the pictures/links missing, send me a PM so I can either try to fix it or remove it. I don't want this resource to become stale.

Thanks Guys! :beer:


----------



## CLM

V-boat
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=30396

Thanks


----------



## BYOB Fishing

1983 Bass Tracker Tournament TX 17' Mod V

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=14064


----------



## Paul_ACL

Wolverine Wagemaker 16' semi-v modification/conversion

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30465


----------



## jvanhees

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29791


1978 16' Sea Nymph SS160


----------



## TightyDub

1982 Sears 1232 flat


----------



## ShipwreckStew

V Hull

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30020


----------



## Joke-a-saurus

I have been mulling things over for a few months and have decided to begin modifications to my 14' harbor craft, I bought it for a good price and in great shape! I viewed many of your posts and pictures and have decided to use aluminum square tubing and 2" aluminum angle.


----------



## wwcenturion

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=30614


----------



## Country Dave

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=28342


----------



## dambo0708

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=30255&start=0

1975 Bluefin 12 ft v hull


----------



## meonline06

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28055


----------



## wwcenturion

V Boats

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=30614


----------



## Juanton

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=30159


----------



## catmansteve

Grizzly 1648 Jet
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31108&p=319525#p319525


----------



## panFried

Jon Boat >> PanFried's 1977 Lowe Line 1636 Project

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=26807


----------



## LMBDave

A quick and simple 1432 Sears Jon Boat Conversion
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31152


----------



## LMBDave

11' Fiberglass Olympian Tri Hull Conversion

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31154


----------



## LMBDave

12' Columbian Tri Hull Conversion w/ beige carpet
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31155


----------



## LMBDave

12' Olympian Tri hull Conversion w/ Dark blue carpet
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31156


----------



## sharryon12

here is my little 12 ft starcraft i have been working on with the kids


----------



## HOUSE

HOUSE's 16' Tracker Sweet-16 MOD (tinboat #2!)
(16ft Tracker w/1993 25HP Evinrude)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31169&p=320005#p320005

please add to the list!


----------



## Dockside85

Dockside85's Delhi 1430 Build

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24518


----------



## Jim

Will be updating the list soon, get your projects in or if you find dead links/projects, post them here so I can do some house cleaning.

Thanks folks!

Jim


----------



## jordanporritt

My 15ft Smokercraft Alaskan - https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31422


----------



## Fishinday&amp;night

14' Mirrocraft F3604 Resort. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31889.


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post *JUST the link* here and I will get to it. *Please do not post your projects or pictures in this link here.*

If your project is a work in progress and you have not done anything to it in awhile (money, Weather, no time) Please at least update your post so the readers know you have not fallen off the planet.


*Also if you come along an old post with the pictures/links missing, send me a PM so I can either try to fix it or remove it. I don't want this resource to become stale.*

Thanks Guys! :beer:


----------



## Mrwalleye

Hey guys I picked up the 1967 fiberglass boat for free about a month ago and a trailer for a hundred dollars which I rebuilt to fit this boat. I have cleaned up the boat and bought a mini Kota 55 lbs thrust for it. I have been using it for the last few weeks and am going to use it until I've over in October then I will start the rebuild. Below I will post pictures. This will be my first boat, boat rebuild. I would like to remove the entire blue frame on top with the closed bow. However I am a little worried about supporting the hill once this is removed. Hopefully you guys will have some great ideas! So far this site has been super helpful in giving me great ideas.


----------



## dawgfish66

1751 Polar Kraft reservoir boat

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31973#p327735


----------



## LMBDave

14' Valco deep v conversion Complete w/ pics
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=32024


----------



## Medicdad04

This is my first project. I will post pictures as soon as I can find the cord for my camera. Its a early 70's Sea King that my girlfriends dad had at our cabin on Halfmoon lake near Dexter, Mi for over 20 years. The bow and transom seams weep a bit but I can keep it in the water and pump it out when I fish on weekends without worrying about it sinking. On some rainy weeks it could amount to several hundred gallons of water. I had to replace the transom brace and boards to accommodate the 15HP Evinrude Fast Twin I bought from a buddy for $100. I added the bilge pump to clear out the water to save me from having to pull it to the shore every week. My girlfriend wants it to still be a "rowboat" so her 10y/o son can take it out if he likes so I'm not going to remove the center seat. 
The motor runs great after I replaced the water pump and rebuilt the carburetor. This boat with 2 200+ pound guys and all of our fishing gear was moving along at 25-30 mph at WOT. Plenty of power there. I plan on putting in a front deck, floor between seats, wiring for all of the electronics, platform for front trolling motor, rear deck, and fishing seats. The rivets are all intact so far. Its not too beat up. I think for paint ill just use self etching paint on the outer hull. Seal the seams with resin sealer from the boat shop near my shop. Not sure if I'm going to paint the interior yet. I have been checking out other boat projects for ideas.


----------



## Medicdad04

Did some more work including paint.


----------



## mfbear

1959 Plaza Craft 14' semi v

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=30947


----------



## Jim

Will be updating the list this week. Please add your project link here if progress is being made. 

If you come across any dead link (without pictures) let me know also so I can remove the links.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## rscottp

1996 Lund Laker restoration.


----------



## bryanc7688

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=32618


----------



## explorer109

Have a 1962 16ft foot Starcaraft. Have just finished installing rear fishing deck framework. Next is the deck but, I want to install doors for the gas tank area, battery area, and general storage area. Can't seem to wrap my mind around the best way to do this and not destoy the integrity of the deck. Probably simple but, I want to do it right the forst time and not waste time or material. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## SeanB

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=32652#p334795


----------



## Rocketman56




----------



## rhabian

I got this vessel from my dad who bought it in 1972. Engine has less than 50 hours on it and I recently had it fully tuned... (1972 EVINRUDE SPORTWIN 9.5hp outboard is light, fast, and legal on almost every body of water). Boat is a 12' v aluminum body. I took it down to the metal, and re-built an entirely new, all aluminum, riveted casting deck with two very large storage hatches, as well as two top of the line bass seats from Bass Pro Shops. Also added a Motorguide FOUR 743 12volt 43lbs thrust trolling motor with fresh bearings and brand new speedo. Including a brand new battery, Attwood fuel tank and Igloo cooler, all tastefully placed in the reconfigured aluminum casting deck. Also added LED lighting fore and aft that lights up the hatch areas beautifully at night. Entire length of boat is lined in foam rubber and has plenty of rod and tackle storage below the deck. Includes a matching removable front seat and post to handle two seated or to act as a perfect casting deck for bass casting and unencumbered fly fishing.

I am an architect and I took my time to hand-build the casting deck with aluminum truss work and rivets every couple inches. You'll be amazed at how light and stiff this vessel is. New drain plug. And the EZ LOADER trailer is in perfect shape. Brake lights, perfect tires and very solid.

Clean title on both the boat and the trailer. Ready to have you in her and out on any water you wish. Perfect for all types of fishing, especially fly fishing, drifting, and trolling.

Hate to sell her but it's time she brought a new tradition to a new family, and for generations to come... she won't rot, rust, or wear out... she just goes on and on. Happy holidays. Treat yourself to an excellent, compact, efficient boat that won't take up a lot of space, can be towed with just about anything... (I towed it with a VW Passat), and it will take you and a buddy safely out to your favorite fishin' hole.

Call with any questions. Hoping to find the best home for her as she's served us well, indeed.

This was a 4-month renovation of sweat and heart and a lot of cash, but you get to simply hitch up and drive it away. Don't wait. Somebody's gonna claim her.

Bob
916.541.8659 =D>


----------



## rscottp

Nice looking build! Pretty cool that the boat has been in your family for 40+ years!


----------



## m01d

Hey all, how’s it going? My name is Dave... I'm relatively new to the site (I've been visiting and re-visiting now for a few months, and I have finally decided to register). Anyways I picked up a trailered 1977 14' Mirrocraft w/ a 25 HP Johnson the other day, and I'm excited to start customizing her to fit my needs. After methodically reading through posts and posts I've come across many thoughtful ideas, now I'm trying to determine what it is that I NEED on my boat. I’ve been designing and contemplating ideas for a couple of months now and am in need of some advice…

1) I’d like to have a forward casting deck… I do like the look of carpeted plywood but since wood will eventually rot out while exposed to the elements, I was thinking as long as I’m doing a serious makeover why not make it last… instead of wood I was thinking aluminum 
diamond plate? Are there any concerns I should be worried about when using this material … other then cost!

2) The next thing I'm curious about is a simple bunk… Have any of you ever spent the night out on the water in a boat this size? 
If so please share your stories!! (I thoroughly enjoy camping, however shore camping on public lands seems to be frowned upon in WI; 
regulations seriously lack in the DNR rulebooks) ...Due to disability and the unavailability to work, my uncle used to spend 
weeks on his john boat, fishing pike during the day, and cats at night while floating around and camping...
(although he caught hell from the law and was once brought to a police station, none of his actions ever ended with a citation) 

3) This last summer I spent quite a bit of time on the lake fishing from a simple 14’ shallow vee build… After only a few hours on the drink I had some serious sunburn!! My solution… a bimini top? A quick question about them though, how fast can you travel with them erect? I have no idea how fast my boat goes, if I had to guess I’d say 25-maybe 30 mph???

4) The next thought is an anchor system, I was thinking about a manual winch system (like found on boat trailers) hooked up to an anchor… I hate the idea of rope lying around the deck while the anchor wasn’t in use… why not rig up an anchor on a winch---> while not in use the rope would be neatly stowed around the spool, and when in use you could easily lock the spool to secure the boat from drifting… also the retrieval process of the anchor would be almost effortless. Any of you have any advice on the topic??

Well thanks in advance for your help you guys, I'll try and get some pictures this weekend to give you an idea of what I’m working with.

Dave


----------



## jules

Got started last December during winter break. After lots of trial and error, finally getting the hang of it. Enough talk. Here is the link to photo bucket. Hope you enjoy and get some tips as I move along with this endeavor. Let me know, too, if there is a better way of doing what I'm doing. 

https://s1317.photobucket.com/user/bagobo59/library/Project%20Tin%20Can%20Navy%20-%20Day%201?sort=2&page=1
Thank you.

Jules 8)


----------



## crabsandbottlecaps

Got the boat last year and used it like it's set up now , it worked well but am going to modify it this year for fishing in the bay and crabbing . I am looking to make it a left side drive console in the front behind casting deck take the left rod box out and find out how many boxes I can add to the front casting deck as possible . My first step which will be tomorrow is to remove wood floors as see what the bottom looks like and clean all leaves that I no are underneath , this will also let me look at all the wiring that is in the boat and run new wires the way I think they should be done. Has anybody ever done this to same style boat with pictures ? I find this some times helps with brain storming ideas here a list of what's going to be done before March / April

1. Strip floors replace with pvc plywood and cover with rubber style carpet ( not really carpet but u seen this at bass pro same stuff )

2. Strip pant. .. not sure if spraying with paint stripper and wiping off will do because of aluminum or a drill with 30 sanding tool would be better ? ( though )

3. Take out rod box on left side to give more room for console and room in boat to dip crabs . ( Doesn't seem to have any reason for integrity of boat not sure )

Well leave there then I'll post to show progress any useful tips hints or knowledge in areas is appreciated


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post *JUST the link* here and I will get to it. *Please do not post your projects or pictures in this link here.* If you do it will not be added to the list. Please make some progress before adding your link here. We don't want readers clicking on uncompleted or not started projects.

*1, STOP, PLEASE READ THE LINE ABOVE!*

If your project is a work in progress and you have not done anything to it in awhile (money, Weather, no time) Please at least update your post so the readers know you have not fallen off the planet.

*Also if you come along an old post with the pictures/links missing, send me a PM so I can either try to fix it or remove it. I don't want this resource to become stale.*

Thanks Guys! :beer:


----------



## Mojo

It's finished.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31807


----------



## plugknocker

*1989 Grumman Renegade Project*


----------



## edrow

2006 Tracker Grizzly 1448 Project

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=33053


----------



## bstanz

Hey everyone, new here and just picked up my first boat. Its a 1436 I believe. Needs some work but i couldnt pass it up for $140 bucks. It has 3 benches, I want to take out the middle bench, build a front deck from the little bow platform to the bench behind the bow. Floor it, paint it, and maybe some other things. Any input on the front deck build would be appreciated!


----------



## chris75

Been checking this site out for a couple weeks now but just joined yesterday when I bought this boat. I got in a bit of a hurry to get started on the boat , so I didn't take any pictures until I already had taken off most everything the p.o. had on it. The boat came with a very gently used 5 h.p coleman 4-stroke motor, a minn kota 40 lb thrust foot controlled trolling motor and a couple anchor mates.


----------



## alaskanhawg

1993 Big Jon Lowe https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=33149


----------



## Bubbagum587

I'm getting a ouachita 10 foot job boat. I need to know if I can run my 8 horse on it


----------



## dlmallory

Semi V - Jon Boat

1995 Grumman 1648 Jon

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=33448


----------



## Jim

Will be updating the master list soon, list up your links to get them on it!


----------



## huntinfool

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33370


----------



## XtremeAngler17

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=33846

Check out my build in progress


----------



## SCARNG2011

1970 Cherokee V-Hull

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=30891

Thanks!


----------



## TinSeahorse

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=505


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post *JUST the link* here and I will get to it. *Please do not post your projects or pictures in this link here.* If you do it will not be added to the list. Please make some progress before adding your link here. We don't want readers clicking on uncompleted or not started projects.

*1, STOP, PLEASE READ THE LINE ABOVE!*

If your project is a work in progress and you have not done anything to it in awhile (money, Weather, no time) Please at least update your post so the readers know you have not fallen off the planet.

*Also if you come along an old post with the pictures/links missing, send me a PM so I can either try to fix it or remove it. I don't want this resource to become stale.*

Thanks Guys! :beer:


----------



## plugknocker

https://sites.google.com/site/grummanproject/


----------



## Jim

Hi Guys,
Just the links to your projects here. All Other threads and posts will be deleted.

Boat questions go in the "boat house" forum and full Projects go in the "Jon and V boat Conversions and Modifications" forum.

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## smackdaddy53

Well after two years here is mine.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29768


----------



## jules

Getting' there!

https://s1317.photobucket.com/user/bagobo59/library/Boat%20to%20date?sort=2&page=1


----------



## DrainBamage

Just started!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=34383


----------



## will15120

After a few months it's coming along great! 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33778


----------



## Kansas Flathead

14' Richline Boat & Trailer Restoration

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=34450

Slowly getting there!


----------



## rscottp

I am calling my Lund finished! Please put it in the completed project list.


----------



## pletzy

Done! https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=33041


----------



## mgros483

About halfway through mine. 

Link in signature, below....


----------



## Y_J

YJs Semi V Refinish/Mod

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=34781


----------



## bobby_r67

Inherited this 1981 Myers 14 foot Pro when my dad passed a few tears ago. It has a 1995 15 Hp Evinrude outboard with electric start. I remember when he bought it. He had the dealer put the 9.9 stickers on it. I also got an old Game fisher electric motor. The trailer is a 1979 Yarbrough. I want to put a floor in it so my dogs are comfortable in riding and making it user friendly for fishing. Put the battery in the bow a few other things.View attachment 6
Your input is more than welcome.

View attachment 2
View attachment 3
View attachment 4


----------



## FishyItch

16' Lund Mod

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=34875


----------



## geeksterman

Just purchased this 14ft Jon Boat and I'm open for suggestions. Already have the wooden carpeted floors. But it seems to need a lot of re-riveting first.


----------



## geeksterman

I am going to post various "BEFORE" pictures before I post the "AFTER" pictures.


----------



## geeksterman

It will be a fun project and can't wait for the finished product.


----------



## geeksterman

more pics


----------



## geeksterman

Hate rain delays


----------



## geeksterman

Lots of sanding is going to be needed...ugh


----------



## geeksterman

More pics


----------



## geeksterman

Dead wood


----------



## geeksterman

Getting my wire brush ready


----------



## geeksterman

will begin this weekend (weather permitting)


----------



## geeksterman

notice all the holes !!!


----------



## geeksterman

work, work ,work !


----------



## geeksterman

mucho sanding bro !


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348647#p348647 said:


> Jim » 14 Apr 2014 10:46 am[/url]"]all projects updated in the first post! :beer:
> 
> If I missed one or want to add yours, post *JUST the link* here and I will get to it. *Please do not post your projects or pictures in this link here.* If you do it will not be added to the list. Please make some progress before adding your link here. We don't want readers clicking on uncompleted or not started projects.
> 
> *1, STOP, PLEASE READ THE LINE ABOVE!*
> 
> If your project is a work in progress and you have not done anything to it in awhile (money, Weather, no time) Please at least update your post so the readers know you have not fallen off the planet.
> 
> *Also if you come along an old post with the pictures/links missing, send me a PM so I can either try to fix it or remove it. I don't want this resource to become stale.*
> 
> Thanks Guys! :beer:




The list will be updated shortly, Please read above or your project will not make the list.


----------



## ismith4

2007 Mercury Mariner 9.9
45# Minn Kota Edge
Lowrance Elite-4 DSI


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post *JUST the link* here and I will get to it. *Please do not post your projects or pictures in this link here.* If you do it will not be added to the list. Please make some progress before adding your link here. We don't want readers clicking on uncompleted or not started projects.

*1, STOP, PLEASE READ THE LINE ABOVE!*

If your project is a work in progress and you have not done anything to it in awhile (money, Weather, no time) Please at least update your post so the readers know you have not fallen off the planet.

*Also if you come along an old post with the pictures/links missing, send me a PM so I can either try to fix it or remove it. I don't want this resource to become stale.*

Thanks Guys! :beer:


----------



## DrNip

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=32289


----------



## Jim

all projects updated in the first post! :beer:

If I missed one or want to add yours, post *JUST the link* here and I will get to it. *Please do not post your projects or pictures in this link here.* If you do it will not be added to the list. Please make some progress before adding your link here. We don't want readers clicking on uncompleted or not started projects.

*1, STOP, PLEASE READ THE LINE ABOVE!*

If your project is a work in progress and you have not done anything to it in awhile (money, Weather, no time) Please at least update your post so the readers know you have not fallen off the planet.

*Also if you come along an old post with the pictures/links missing, send me a PM so I can either try to fix it or remove it. I don't want this resource to become stale.*

Thanks Guys! :beer:


----------



## coreythompson

1958 Lonestar i picked up to have a project boat, this is my first restore/mod


----------



## coreythompson

this how far i have gotten so far, really wish i would of found this site before...


----------



## coreythompson

the ice chest comes out to set next to other seat on front deck. The cutting board will have hinges stows away for storage access or for live well ice chest to go in.. no were near done with her yet, but i am getting there


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Nice work! =D> Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## MEDIC-fisherman

*Hey guys new here , just got a new to me 14ft 1972 appleby flatbottom that im rebuilding to a bass conversion. First off what is the minimal specs for adding a platform to the bow and stern ? I got the boat and galvinized trailer free so im not complaining ! started off with the pain and new transom . * There are 4 patterns ! base coat after primer is Hunter Green , light green , tan , brown and black . The transom is Poplar and stained red oak with sealer , let me know what yall think more pics to come ......


----------



## coreythompson

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361650#p361650 said:


> TexasLoneStar56 » 30 Jul 2014, 22:23[/url]"]Nice work! =D> Thanks for sharing your pics!


thank you texaslonestar56 not done yet, more pics to come.. Today been working on two bench seats for her


----------



## deadkitty

My 12' Valco project

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=35463


----------



## coreythompson

Nothing is down yet still have wiring and few things to finish first. Just making sure every thing fits with my two new bench seats/work stations one with cutting board and magnet to hold knives and pliers.. seats lift for storage under seat as well as under the bench's are area's to store my catfish noodles  poles slide in behind both bench's...


----------



## coreythompson

pole holders... still not installed all the way yet, decks have to come out to run all the electrical...


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Wow! You worked hard on her today. Lookin' really good! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## leeaj85

boat had sat unused in the woods for the past 3 years with a fallen tree on it. took a few hours of pressure washing and scrubbing to get it fairly clean and back out on the water. I have always wanted to create flat floors to make it more usable and after stumbling upon this website gave me some ideas to finish off the boat.


----------



## leeaj85

made out of 4 2x4 and one sheet of 5/8 cdx plywood. I ripped the 2x4 down to 2x2 for the support and cardboard templates to cut out the plywood. two coat of the spar and then cheap outdoor carpet from the home depot. made the boat much more comfortable for fishing and glad i finally got around to doing this project.


----------



## Jim

Guys,
Please stop posting pics of your projects in this thread. Create a project and link it here if you want it added to the list.


----------



## OutrageGIS

1958 RichLine Big 16 V hull Center Console Resto Mod
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=33752&sid=5284a9fbf4015821c3aecf7e8a570642


----------



## chiroflorida

1985 Sea Nymph 16.5' center console conversion and custom rebuild!

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36165


----------



## Y_J

YJs 1236 Semi-V Mod
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=34781


----------



## chevyrulz

2015 Alumacraft modified vee 1546 drop deck

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36129


----------



## jkitchene

1989 Bass Tracker Pro 17 - Rebuild

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36059&sid=aed94647c6d4deeecc7c7315f3b6efd2


----------



## DesertRAT

hi Everyone,

I've been trolling on this site since the beginning of this summer and picked up a 1970ish Mirrorcraft 14 Deep Fisherman back in July. I currently live in Apple Valley, California. It is the high desert (Mojave) and I live about 30 minutes from 2 lakes, Big Bear Lake at Bear Mountain and Silverwood Lake in Cedar Pines. I retired from the military, put in 23 years, and the last time I really had time to fish was when I was a teenager prior to joining the service. I retired in 2004 and got into off-roading with my 4 sons. That took a toll on my insides and have been forced to slow it up some. I'm still working for the government, as a civilian, and putting 10-12 hours shifts per day and only have about an hour or so per night to work on my projects. I renovated a used pontoon a few years back and that has been a blast, however, it is almost impossible to fish out of. My dad knew a guy who new a guy who had this mirrorcraft sitting in a horse corral for the last 30+ years. He needed to get rid of it and I took it sight unseen. The boat was tarped up and I hooked on to it and got it home. It came with a 15hp 2-stroke Evinrude which also had not been run for 30+ years so I had no idea what to expect. I really would like to clean it up and put in some fishing decks and seats. From all of the other mirrorcraft owners on this site, I am very impressed what you guys are capable of doing to this boats. I am going to clean it up and start getting a plan together. I got a ton of questions to ask and will start this build within a week or two and will post pics as I go along.


----------



## Y_J

Welcome desertrat. Look forward to following your build and see what you come up with. Just be sure there are lots of pics. Folk around here love pics


----------



## typed by ben

typed by ben's 2001 Lowe 1648M all aluminum gas/electric only build 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=30604


----------



## Jim

Jim said:


> Guys,
> Please stop posting pics of your projects in this thread. Create a project and link it here if you want it added to the list.



Post the links here guys, I will update the list soon. If you posted your project here on this thread it will *not* be added to the list. It should have its one thread.

Jim


----------



## walleye88

16' sea nymph!
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36593


----------



## walleye88

16' sea nymph!
https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36593


----------



## DarynCashmark

Here is my 93 Bass Tracker Pro 17 Restoration project...

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36641


----------



## grealish84

1981 14' smoker craft alaskan project.


----------



## Snowyaker

Hews Craft 12' Fisherman & Trailer Mod

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36700


----------



## 08Alumacraft

2008 Alumacraft 12'


----------



## Skiffing

2000 MonArk Knight 160

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36735


----------



## Kevin D

My first boat and v-boat mod. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36330


----------



## Y_J

I thought I had already posted mine in this thread but apparently not, so here it is...

*YJs 1236 Semi V Mod*
https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=34781


----------



## Jim

Thanks, Will update the list soon.


----------



## damianz31

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=37206
Building now! Need lots of suggestions and help!


----------



## Rick Leclerc

Hi my name is rick im a new member i have a 2012 alumacraft that i tricked out . I bought it new in 2012. I added floor casting deck with hatch, and tackle storage box and added alot of goodies it has all running lights,minkota v2 power drive trolling motor, Humming bird 587 hd ci di gps combo and two Cannon 5St down riggers . I love talking about boat s and fishin


----------



## Rick Leclerc

This is what it looks like now


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Link for boat: 1956 Lone Star Clipper 16'
https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=35412&p=381856#p381856

Link for motor: 1960 Mercury Kiekhaefer 400E
https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=37282


----------



## TrapperSanta

MirrorCraft 14' Project

Just finished up with this little project. Not as good as most of the posts on here but might give a couple ideas to others.


----------



## Rick Leclerc

Looking good ! Id fish out of it =D>


----------



## Chase55tx

*1960 Sportscraft Mod V Project. *

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=36951&p=383652#p383652


----------



## thefatty

1993 sea nymph...1648 with 50/35jet


----------



## Jim

I am going to lock this thread because I do not want projects and pictures posted in this thread.

If your project is complete or close to completion, and you wanted it added to the master list, please send me the link in a PM. I will then add it. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim

Jim said:


> I am going to lock this thread because I do not want projects and pictures posted in this thread.
> 
> If your project is complete or close to completion, and you wanted it added to the master list, please send me the link in a PM. I will then add it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim



List updated! :beer:


----------



## Jim

As a reminder, If you want your in-progress or completed project added to the master list, Please PM me the link.


----------



## Jim

Updated the list! If you want your project boat added to the master list, send me a link to the project!

It must be in progress and actively being worked on. In other words, don't start the project and come back to it 3 months later. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

Updated the list! If you want your project boat added to the master list, send me a link to the project!

It must be in progress and actively being worked on. In other words, don't start the project and come back to it 3 months later. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

Also, if you come across any broken links, let me know so we can clean it up. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim

Bumping this! 

If you want your completed or almost completed project added to the master list, just send me a PM.


----------



## Jim

Bumping this! 

If you want your completed or almost completed project added to the master list, just send me a PM. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim

This post is getting close to a million clicks! :beer:

If you want your in-progress and almost completed project added to the master list, send me a message.

If you come across any broken links, let me know too so I can clean it up.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim

Is your project in progress and almost complete? Let's add it to the master list!

Send me a PM if yours is not on it so we can get it added! :beer:


----------



## Jim

I updated the list. If you have a project that is near completion and want it added to the master list, send me a PM.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim

I updated the list. If you have a project that is near completion and want it added to the master list, send me a PM. =D> 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim

Let me know if you want to add your project to the master list! It must be at least 75% complete with the intention of finishing it. :lol: 

The build does *NOT* have to be on our forum. If you documented it on Youtube or any other site, I have no problem adding it to the list. The intent is to help anyone and everyone out.


----------



## Jim

I updated the list. If you have a project that is near completion and want it added to the master list, send me a PM. =D> 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Jim

I updated the list. If you have a project that is near completion and want it added to the master list, send me a PM. =D>

Thanks,
Jim


----------

